# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  قصاص العصر: مراتبهم، وظيفتهم، حاجة الناس إليهم، الإنكار على أخطائهم، التحذير من بعضهم

## عدنان البخاري

*قُصَّاص العصر: «مراتبهم، وظيفتهم، حاجة الناس إليهم، الاحتساب في الإنكار على أخطائهم، و**التحذير من بعضهم»:*
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الحمدلله حمداً يليق بجلال وجهه وعظيم سلطانه ، والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وأتباعه ... أما بعد
• فقد استفاض تحذير السلف رضي الله تعالى عنهم عن جنسٍ من القُصَّاص برزوا في زمانهم (وأي شيءٍ كان زمانهم!) اشتغلوا بوعظ عامة الناس وتتوِيْبِهم، فنفع الله بهم نفعاً عظيماً في أماثل وطوائف من دهماء الناس والنساء والفسقة وأصحاب الجاه والمال وغيرهم.

• نعم .. لكن ذلك لم يمنع السلف من التحذير من أخطائهم وزجرهم ، ثم التنفير عنهم.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ذلك لما وقع في كثيرٍ منهم من خروجٍ عن جادة العلم والهدي الصحيح في الوعظ (القص على الناس)؛ كالاستهانة بأحاديث رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ، بذكر مالا يُعرف صحَّتها منها من ضعيفها، أوالتهوين في بعض المعاصي أوالتهرُّب من الإنكار عليها؛ لاستمالة الناس عما هو أعظم منها –زعموا-!
ثم ما قد يتبع ذلك من توابع مفسدة للقلوب والبواطن من تسلُّط (شهوة الرِّئاسة وحبِّ الظهور) على بعض هؤلاء المساكين، والترفُّع عن الحقِّ، وعدم التذلُّلِ لطلبه من أهله.

• وقد كان لهذه الشهوة العارمة (شهوة الظهور) توابع خطيرة أفسدت فضيلة القاصَّ وأثره، من تجرُّؤٍ على الفُتْيَا فيما لا يحسن، بل الخوض في كلِّ ما لا يحسنه أمثاله ممَّن هم عامَّةٌ عند أهل التَّحقيق والمعرفة بالعلم الصَّحيح، والتَّهوين من أمر العِلْم وأهله، والعقيدة، والفقه والحديث... إلى غير ذلك من توابع فاسدة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لكن... في مقابل ذلك كان بعض أئمة السَّلَف يشيدون ببعض هؤلاء في قصصهم ووعظم؛ من جهة شدَّة أثرهم على النَّاس، وتذكيرهم إيَّاهم بالآخرة والصِّراط والحشْر، وحاجة النَّاس لمثل هذا، ممَّا لا ينكره منصفٌ.
ومع هذا كلِّه... فلم يحسن السكوت عن بعض هؤلاء الذين يتعدُّون ما يحسنون إلى مالا يحسنون.

• ابتداءاً .. فالقصُّ والوعظ والدَّعوة أسماء ووظائف قد جاءت به الشَّريعة، وطريقة الوعظ بالقصص والتخويف من النار، والترهيب من المعاصي ووعيدها =ليست خارجة عن هدي السلف؛ بل ليست خارجة عن منهج الأصلين، الكتاب والسنة؛ إذ كتاب الله وسنة النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  مليئان بالتربية، والوعظ، والدعوة بالقصص، والنُّصح، والتخويف، والترغيب، ونحو ذلك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولم يذمَّ القُصَّاص السلفُ ((بإطلاقٍ))؛ فلم يذمُّونهم والقصص والوعظ والدعوة والنصح (ممن بضاعته في العلم قليلة) =ليس منهياً عنها لذاتها، بل كان ذمُّهم لهم لما قد يحصل بسببه من محاذير تقدَّم الكلام عليها.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإنما كان تحذيرهم والتحذير منهم على أخطاء وقعوا فيها، وهي التي وقع في مثلها أو اختها قُصَّاص العصر.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والسَّلف رحمهم الله لم يكونوا يمنعون من القصص مطلقاً (وهي الوعظ أوالدَّعوة إلى الله أو المحاضرة في مصطلحنا المعاصر)، ولا كانوا يحذِّرون من القُصاَّص لذات القصِّ، والمنقول عنهم في هذا كثيرٌ سيأتي نقله عنهم إن شاء الله في مشاركةٍ تاليةٍ بحوله وقوَّته.

• وثانيًا.. ينبغي تنزيل النَّاس منازلهم، وأن لا يُعطوا من الدرجات ما لا يستحقُّونها، ولا يجوز شرعاً تنصيبهم عليها، بلْه ارتقائهم هم فوقها، جهلًا بأقدار أنفسهم.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد كان النَّاس يسمُّونه قديمًا بـ(القاصِّ)، أو (المذكِّر)، ثمَّ حديثًا بـ((الواعِظ)) أو((الدَّاعيَّة إلى الله)).

• وثالثًا.. فإنَّ النَّاس المشتغلون بهذا الباب في ذا العصرأحد ثلاثةٍ؛ جاهلٍ، أوطالب علمٍ لم يبلغ المنزلة، أوعالمٍ.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فقاصٌّ له من العلم نسَب، ومنه سبب، ودفعه رِقَّة قلبه وحسن تربيته لنفسه على الاشتغال بهذا الأمر العظيم، وصانه علمه من الوقوع في الخلط.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقاصٌّ طالب علمٍ، أوباحثٍ عنه، أومحبٍّ له، وسائلٍ لأهله، هو في الحال قريبٌ من الأوَّل.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وثالثٌ عامِّيٌّ في علم الشَّرع، ثمُّ هو على مراتب.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فشخصٌ جاهِلٌ، جهولٌ، جهَّالةٌ، جهِلٌ، قرأ بعد سنين من حياته أحاديث في الصُّحف والتقميشات وآتاه الله حسن البيان فصار يعظ النَّاس ونبغ وصار فلتةً على غفلةٍ من النَّاس، ولكن.. بما عنده من التَّقميش والقيل والقال، من غير نظر ولا تحقُّقٍ من صحيحه أوسقيمه، وأنَّى له ذلك، وفاقد الشَّيء لا يعطيه!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وشخصٌ (مثقَّف)؛ أوتي من أنواع الفنون والعلوم بطرفٍ، من غيرتأصيل صحيحٍ في علم الشَّرع، وله من البلاغة والبيان سهم، لكنَّه كالأوَّل لا يحقِّق ولا عنده الأهليَّة لذاك، فيخبط خبط عشواء، فيصيب مرَّة ويخطيء أخرى.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والمشاهد في أحوال هؤلاء في هذا العصْر أنَّ كثيرًا منهم قد اشتغل بوعظه ولمَّا يتأهَّل للعلم الشَّرعيِّ، فلمَّا ذاع صيتهم، وراجت بين الدَّهماء بضاعتهم =ظنَّ أنَّ كلَّ من أجاد الكلام والخطب وحسن البيان صار إمامًا للفتوى وحلِّ النِّزاع والخلاف في المعضلات، فتعدَّى ذلك منه إلى الخوض في كلِّ شيءٍ، وزان في نظره الخوض فيما له بريقٌ ورونقٌ عند النَّاس، مع غفلة عن المزالق التي تعترضه لقلِّة بضاعته وضعف نظره. 
تصدَّر للتَّدريس كلُّ مهوِّس  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بليدٍ تسمَّى بالفقيه المدرِّسِ
فحُقَّ لأهل العِلم أن يتمثَّلُوا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ببيتٍ قديمٍ شاع في كلِّ مجلسِ:
لقد هزلت -حتَّى بدا من هزالها-  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كلاها وحتَّى سامها (كلُّ مفلسِ)! :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهذه الفتنة ( فتنة جهَّال القصَّاص المفتين) ظهرت جليَّة في هذا العصر في فئامٍ من قُصَّاص الأشرطة المسموعة المرئية والمحاظرات والفضائيَّات.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا شكَّ ولا ريب ولا مرية أنَّه قد ينفع الله بهؤلاء كثيرًا في وعظهم وقصِّهم، فيتوب على أيديهم جماعة، ويستقيم فئات لا يوصل إليهم وإلى آذانهم إلاَّ من طريقهم (كالممثِّلات والرَّاقصات! والدَّهماء في الشَّارع) =كلُّ ذلك صحيحٌ موافقٌ للإنصاف.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأيضًا.. قد نحسب –ولا نزكِّي على الله أحدًا- أنَّ كثيرًا من هؤلاء القصَّاص على خيرٍ وصِدْقٍ فيما هم مقبلون فيه.

• لكن..الإشكال والمعْضلة والبلوى حين يُسأل أمثال هؤلاء عن فتوىً لا يحسن جوابها فيفتي، أو يدخل في ضائقةٍ لا يتَّسع لها علمه القليل -إن كان له علمٌ شرعيٌّ مؤصَّلٌ أصلًا-، أويُشغل الناس عن باطلٍ بباطل مثله.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وممَّا سمعته من أحوال بعض هؤلاء من العجب، وما أكثر أعاجيب هذا الزمان؛ أنَّه جُمِعت له الجموع تحت خيمة فملأ (محاضرته) كلها بضحكٍ ومزحٍ وفكاهة وتهريج، وصلَّى الله على نبيِّنا محمَّد!
ولم يعرِّج على ذكر آيةٍ من كتاب الله أو حديثٍ عن رسول الله أو كلامٍ لأحدٍ من أهل العلم؛ إلَّا شيئًا لا يكاد يُذكر في ذاك الخضم.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فأيُّ شيءٍ هذا من القصِّ الذي كان في زمن السَّلف؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لقد كان قصَّاص السلف يُبكون ويتوِّبون ويدعون إلى الله بذلك، فصرنا إلى زمنٍ نُضحِكُ ونهرِّج، ونتوِّب الناس بذلك!

• نعم.. لا بأس بتقريب الحق لهم بشيءٍ من الطرفة والفكاهة وإلانة الحديث وتبسيطه، أما أنْ تغدو (الدعوة إلى الله) فكاهة وضحكاً وسخرية وتهريجًا فهنا النكرة.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إذن.. لقد كان حقًّا على القاصِّ إذْ منَّ الله عليه ببسط آذان الناس له ورمي أبصارهم إليه =أن يطوِّر من قدراته، ويرفع من كفاءته بالطَّريقة الشَّرعية التي من سلكها فقد نجا وسُدِّد وأصاب.
ألا وهي تعلُّم العلم الشَّرعي الصَّحيح على أربابه، ولو كان ذلك الآن!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإنِّي لأعلمُ أنَّ هذه طريقة مقلوبة في صعود (سُلَّمِ الأضواء)!؛ لكنَّها ضروريَّةٌ، إذ ما حيلة المضطرِّ إلاَّ ركوبها؛ إذْ كان الأجدر والأصل للقاصِّ قبل أن يتصدَّر ويشتهر أنْ ينهل من العلم ما يسدُّ به جوعة الناس وسؤالاتهم.
وكان الأولى بالقاصِّ أنْ يُصلِح من سلوكه إن كان فيه ما يشين (كحلق لحية وسماع غناءٍ ونحوهما)).. بدل تسويغ ذلك باسم الدَّعوة أوتبريره باسم الخلاف!
يا أيُها الرَّجلُ المعلِّم غيرَه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هلَّا لنفسك كان ذا التَّعليم! :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نعم.. لا شكَّ أنَّ الوعظ ليس خاصًّا بالمعصومين من الخطايا.
فمن ذا الذي ما ساء قطُّ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومن له الحسنى فقط؟!  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأيضًا:
ولو لم يعظ في النَّاس من هو مذنب  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فمن يعظ النَّاس بعد محمَّد؟!ولكن... دليل الفعل أوعظ في النُّفوس من القول.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثمَّ.. إلى متى وأنت تتباكى وتبكي، وتعظ، وتقصُّ، وترغِّب وترهِّب، وتمرُّ عليك السُنون، وذيع صيتك في العالمين، ثمَّ.. أنت على المعاصي الظَّاهرة ما زلتَ مقيم؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أَمَا وقد تصدَّر عن جهلٍ أو قلِّة علمٍ أو تقصيرٍ في جوانب من السُّلُوك والهدي =فقد قامت عليه الحجَّة، وآن وقت الإصلاح للنَّفس قبل الغير!

• ومن أعجب العجب أنَّك تجد من بعض هؤلاء (جهلة القصَّاص المفتين) من يرمي المنْكِر عليهم تلك الأخطاء بالحسَد، أويطعن عليهم بالغيرة؟! 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فهَبْ أنَّهم حَسَدَةٌ.. فعلى أيِّ شيءٍ حسدوه؟ آلأضواء الوهَّاجة؟! وغيورون على أيِّ شيءٍ؟! أعلى الشُّهرة والصِّيت السَّيءِ عند المحقِّقين المتبصِّرين!
ثمَّ ..بعد كلِّ هذا فهل ما أنكروه عليهم صحيحٌ أو لا؟!

• وأخيرًا... واجبٌ الإنكار على هؤلاء ونصحهم بالطُّرق الشَّرعيَّة، أو الأخذ بيدهم لمن بيده سلطانٌ عليهم، أو له إشرافٌ أومعرفةٌ لمن له إشرافٌ على موقعٍ أو ((قناة فضائيَّة)).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكثيرٌ من العامَّة في علم شرع الله المتخصصون في غيره، كالطِّبِّ والهندسة والاقتصاد وغيرها من علوم الحياة =لو تكلَّم في علمهم من ليس بأهلٍ فخبط كخبطهم في علم الشَّرع لأنكروا عليه وسفَّهوه، وأخذوا على يده وحذَّروا منه ومن تخليطاته، والمخلِّط في دين الله وشرعه أولى بالتَّسفيه فيه والإنكار والأخذ على يده من غيره. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال الإمام ابن القيِّم رحمه الله: "من أفتى الناس وليس بأهل للفتوى فهو آثمٌ عاصٍ، ومن أقرَّه من ولاة الأمور على ذلك فهو آثم أيضًا، قال أبو الفرج ابن الجوزي رحمه الله: ويلزم ولي الامر منعهم كما فعل بنو أمية، وهؤلاء بمنزلة من يدلُّ الركب وليس له علمٌ بالطَّريق، وبمنزلة الأعمى الذي يرشد النَّاس إلى القبلة، وبمنزلة من لا معرفة له بالطِّبِّ وهو يطبُّ الناس.
بل هو أسوأ حالًا من هؤلاء كلِّهم.
وإذا تعيَّن على وليِّ الأمر منْع من لم يحسن التَّطبُّب من مداواة المَرْضى فكيف بمن لم يعرف الكتاب والسنة ولم يتفقَّه في الدِّين؟!
وكان شيخنا [يعني ابن تيميَّة] رضى الله عنه شديد الإنكار على هؤلاء؛ فسمعته يقول: قال لي بعض هؤلاء: أَجُعِلْتَ محتسبًا على الفتوى؟!
فقلتُ له: يكون على الخَبَّازين والطَّبَّاخين محتسبٌ، ولا يكون على الفتوى محتسبٌ؟!!". انتهى كلامه رحمه الله.

• فيا أيُّها (القاصُّ أوالداعية أو المحاضر أوالواعظ) بجهلٍ وتخليطٍ: مسؤوليَّتك كبيرةٌ؛ فإمَّا اعتدلت وإلَّا اعتزلت.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أقف عند هذا مصلِّيًا ومسلِّما على النَّبيِّ الأمِّيِّ الأمين، وعلى آله وصحبه وتابعهم أجمعين إلى يوم الدِّين.

______________________________  __________________

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تنبيه: آثرت تعميم الخطاب دون ذكر الأشخاص خذرًا من الوقوع والانجرار فيما لا تحمد عقباه، فأرجو من الإخوة موافقتي على ذلك، وعدم سياق الحديث إلى بينيَّات الطَّريق.

----------


## أبو عبدالله النجدي

جزاكم الله خيراً

في حين نشكر لهؤلاء غيرتهم واندفاعهم في نصرة الدين، نرجو أن يتمثلوا مثل هذه النصائح....

الوعاظ لهم حكايات طريفة، وكان بعض العلماء يشير إليها ليرتدعوا هم، أو من أراد سلوك سبيلهم...


ـ حدثني أحد الشباب قال: ركبنا حافلة متجهة إلى مكة لأداء العمرة في رمضان.
فقام أحد هؤلاء يشرح للركاب أحكام العمرة.
فكان مما قاله: إذا انتهى المعتمر من الطواف يجب عليه أن يشرب من ماء زمزم !
فاعترض عليه أحد الركاب قائلاً: يا شيخ سوف ندخل المسجد الحرام صائمين !
قال ففكر قليلاً ثم قال: ولو أن تمسَّه بيدك !

----------


## ابن رجب

بارك الله فيكم ياابا عمــــــر السمرقندي

----------


## عدنان البخاري

الأخ ابن رجب ... وفقه الله
هذا الاسم قديم..
للرفع..

----------


## عدنان البخاري

...

----------


## مهند المعتبي

بارك الله فيك شيحنا عدنان ..
أحسنت أيما إحسان ..
رزقك الله الجنان .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

آمين... وبارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن السعدي

> فقد استفاض تحذير السلف رضي الله تعالى عنهم عن جنسٍ من القُصَّاص برزوا في زمانهم (وأي شيءٍ كان زمانهم!) اشتغلوا بوعظ عامة الناس وتتوِيْبِهم، فنفع الله بهم نفعاً عظيماً في أماثل وطوائف من دهماء الناس والنساء والفسقة وأصحاب الجاه والمال وغيرهم ......... لكن... في مقابل ذلك كان بعض أئمة السَّلَف يشيدون ببعض هؤلاء في قصصهم ووعظم؛ من جهة شدَّة أثرهم على النَّاس، وتذكيرهم إيَّاهم بالآخرة والصِّراط والحشْر، وحاجة النَّاس لمثل هذا، ممَّا لا ينكره منصفٌ.
> .


[JUSTIFY]قلت في نفسي لعلي انتظر المشاركة القادمة التي وعد بها كاتب المقال .. لكن حيث لم تأت بما وعدت ولم أجد أحدا علق على كلامك وقد يكون عذر بعضهم أنه لم يقرأ الموضوع كاملا ... وهم معذورون في ذلك .. فقد وجب البيان .
القصّاص - بارك الله فيك ياشيخ - الذين حذر منهم السلف وليس لنا أن نخالف طريقة السلف لجهل أو هوى في نفوسنا فنلتمس العذر لهم ونسلِّك طريقتهم أو نقبل حسناتهم ونتجاوز عن أخطائهم كما يقول بعضهم ليسوا هؤلاء الذين أشاد بهم السلف كما تزعم !.
قال ابن الجوزي في تلبيس إبليس :
"والقصاص لا يذمون من حيث هذا الاسم لأن الله عز وجل قال : ( نحن نقص عليك أحسن القصص ) وقال : ( فاقصص القصص ) .
وإنما ذم القصاص لأن الغالب منهم الاتساع بذكر القصص دون ذكر العلم المفيد ثم غالبهم يخلط فيما يورد وربما اعتمد على ما أكثره محال ."
فالقصاص الذين حذر منهم السلف لم يسموا قصاصا لأنهم يعظون ولا لأنهم يذكرون ما جاء في الكتاب أو السنة من القَصص الصحيح .. وإنما لأمر آخر .
فهاهم أهل الحديث يقولون أحاديث فلان تشبه أحاديث القصاص وليس لها أصل و فلان اشتغل بترهات القصاص .وفلان كان ضعيفا يشبه القصاص , ولا تجالسوا القصاص وكان الأمراء يمنعون القصاص .
وكان أهل الحديث أيضا يقولون في بعض المرويات هذا من وضع القصاص والله المستعان .
وفي كتاب المجروحين النوع العشرون : قال أبو حاتم " ومنهم القصاص والسؤال الذين كانوا يضعون الحديث في قصصهم ويروونها عن الثقات، فكان يحمل المستمع منهم الشئ بعد الشئ على حسب التعجب "
قلت ومن ذلك ماوقع للإمام أحمد وصاحبه ابن معين فقد صليا في مسجد الرصافة، فقام بين أيديهم قائم فقال: حدثنا أحمد بن حنبل ويحيى ابن معين قالا: حدثنا عبد الرزاق قال: أنبأنا معمر عن قتادة عن أنس قال: قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم): من قال لا إله إلا الله يخلق من كل كلمة منها طير منقاره من ذهب وريشه من مرجان * وأخذ في قصة نحو عشرين ورقة، فجعل أحمد ينظر إلى يحيى ويحيى إلى أحمد، فقال: أنت حدثت بهذا ؟ فقال: والله ما سمعت به قط إلا الساعة.
قال: فسكتوا جميعا حتى فرغ من قصصه وأخذ قطاعه ، ثم قعد ينظر بقيتها، فقال له يحيى ابن معين بيده: أن تعال، فجاء متوهما لنوال غيره فقال له يحيى: من حدثك بهذا الحديث فقال: أحمد بن حنبل ويحيى بن معين، قال: أنا يحيى بن معين وهذا أحمد بن حنبل.ما سمعنا بهذا قط في حديث رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) فإن كان لابد والكذب فعلى غيرنا، فقال له أنت يحيى بن معين ؟ قال: نعم قال: لم أزل أسمع أن يحيى بن معين أحمق ما علمته إلا الساعة.فقال له يحيى: وكيف علمت أنى أحمق ؟ قال: كأن ليس في الدنيا يحيى وأحمد غيركما.كتبت عن سبعة عشر أحمد بن حنبل غير هذا.
قال: فوضع أحمد بن حنبل كمه على وجهه وقال: دعه يقوم، فقام كالمستهزئ بها.
وكان حماد بن سلمة يقول: كنت أسمع أن القصاص لا يحفظون الحديث، فكنت أقلب الاحاديث على ثابت أجعل أنسا لابن أبي ليلى وبالعكس، أشوشها عليه، فيجئ بها على الاستواء.
فأرجو أن تحرر المعنى - وإن كنت لم تحرر من قبل ما هو أعظم من هذا - قبل أن تحمل كلام السلف على غير محمله وحتى لا يأتي جاهل ويقول السلف لهم مسلك خاص مع القصاص يخالف ما يدعيه بعض أهل العصر فقد كان بعض أئمة السَّلَف يشيدون بهم في قصصهم ووعظم ؛ بسبب أثر وعظهم على النَّاس ، وتذكيرهم بالآخرة والصِّراط والحشْر ... وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى [/JUSTIFY]

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

جزاك الله خيراً يا شيخ عدنان ، فقد أجدت وأفدت

----------


## الحمادي

> [JUSTIFY]قلت في نفسي لعلي انتظر المشاركة القادمة التي وعد بها كاتب المقال .. لكن حيث لم تأت بما وعدت ولم أجد أحدا علق على كلامك وقد يكون عذر بعضهم أنه لم يقرأ الموضوع كاملا ... وهم معذورون في ذلك .. فقد وجب البيان .
> القصّاص - بارك الله فيك ياشيخ - الذين حذر منهم السلف وليس لنا أن نخالف طريقة السلف لجهل أو هوى في نفوسنا فنلتمس العذر لهم ونسلِّك طريقتهم أو نقبل حسناتهم ونتجاوز عن أخطائهم كما يقول بعضهم ليسوا هؤلاء الذين أشاد بهم السلف كما تزعم !.
> قال ابن الجوزي في تلبيس إبليس :
> "والقصاص لا يذمون من حيث هذا الاسم لأن الله عز وجل قال : ( نحن نقص عليك أحسن القصص ) وقال : ( فاقصص القصص ) .
> وإنما ذم القصاص لأن الغالب منهم الاتساع بذكر القصص دون ذكر العلم المفيد ثم غالبهم يخلط فيما يورد وربما اعتمد على ما أكثره محال ."
> فالقصاص الذين حذر منهم السلف لم يسموا قصاصا لأنهم يعظون ولا لأنهم يذكرون ما جاء في الكتاب أو السنة من القَصص الصحيح .. وإنما لأمر آخر .
> فهاهم أهل الحديث يقولون أحاديث فلان تشبه أحاديث القصاص وليس لها أصل و فلان اشتغل بترهات القصاص .وفلان كان ضعيفا يشبه القصاص , ولا تجالسوا القصاص وكان الأمراء يمنعون القصاص .
> وكان أهل الحديث أيضا يقولون في بعض المرويات هذا من وضع القصاص والله المستعان .
> وفي كتاب المجروحين النوع العشرون : قال أبو حاتم " ومنهم القصاص والسؤال الذين كانوا يضعون الحديث في قصصهم ويروونها عن الثقات، فكان يحمل المستمع منهم الشئ بعد الشئ على حسب التعجب "
> ...



لا أدري علي أيِّ شيء تعلِّق!
يبدو أنك أنتَ الذي لم تقرأ، أو أنك قرأتَ كلامَ الشيخ عدنان بخلفيَّة معيَّنة
راجع المقال، وأفدني وفقك الله بالفرق بين تقريرك وما نقلتَه عن ابن الجوزي؛ وتقرير الشيخ الفاضل عدنان

ثم أفدني أين ذكر الشيخ عدنان أنه سيكمل البحثَ في مشاركة لاحقة؟
ألم يختم مقالَه بالصلاة والتسليم على نبيِّنا عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام!

لا تعقِّب لأجل التعقيب، ولكن تأمل وأحسن النية وفقك الله لمرضاته، فغالب طلاب العلم يتابعون
ويميزون الغثَّ من السمين.

----------


## ذو المعالي

أظنُّ أن من الأمور التي ساعدت ظهور القُصَّاصِ أشياءَ :
1) الخوض فيما يريدُه العامةُ ، كالحديثِ في الأمور الملفتةِ لانتباه عامةِ الناسِ .
يُنتجُ :
2) تزكية الأشياخِ لإنتاجِ القُصاصِ ، و ليسَ تزكيةَ القصاصِ أنفسهم ، فلا يدرك العامةُ الفرقَ ، و قد يكونُ الأشياخ في غَيبةٍ عن الفرقِ .
3) ميلُ بعض المعروفين بالعلم إلى الطرْحِ القصصي ، و هنا تنقلبُ الموازين .

و أغلبُ الأطروحات قصصية ، لا تنتهضُ بفكرٍ ، و لا ترتقي لبناءٍ ، و إنما استجلابُ عاطفةٍ ، و استدعاء عاصفة .

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن السعدي

> والمنقول عنهم في هذا كثيرٌ سيأتي نقله عنهم إن شاء الله في مشاركةٍ تاليةٍ بحوله وقوَّته.


بالفعل يظهر أن أحدنا لم يقرأ .......



> لكن... في مقابل ذلك كان بعض أئمة السَّلَف يشيدون ببعض هؤلاء في قصصهم ووعظم؛ من جهة شدَّة أثرهم على النَّاس، وتذكيرهم إيَّاهم بالآخرة والصِّراط والحشْر، وحاجة النَّاس لمثل هذا، ممَّا لا ينكره منصفٌ.


أنا لا أقول بهذا فاختلف التقريران ... فأقول بقولك أرجو أن تقرأ أولا ولا تعلق لمجرد التعليق وأحسن النية وفقك الله لمرضاته، فغالب طلاب العلم يتابعون ! كما أنه يتوقع من المشرفين ما لا يتوقع من الآخرين ولو أنك تركت المجال للشخص المعني بكلامي لكان أنفع لك

----------


## الحمادي

> [JUSTIFY]
> قال ابن الجوزي في تلبيس إبليس :
> "والقصاص لا يذمون من حيث هذا الاسم لأن الله عز وجل قال : ( نحن نقص عليك أحسن القصص ) وقال : ( فاقصص القصص ) .
> وإنما ذم القصاص لأن الغالب منهم الاتساع بذكر القصص دون ذكر العلم المفيد ثم غالبهم يخلط فيما يورد وربما اعتمد على ما أكثره محال ."
> فالقصاص الذين حذر منهم السلف لم يسموا قصاصا لأنهم يعظون ولا لأنهم يذكرون ما جاء في الكتاب أو السنة من القَصص الصحيح .. وإنما لأمر آخر .
> [/JUSTIFY]



عذراً، لم أتنبه لما وعد به الشيخ
والأمر يسير في التقرير الذي رأيتَه، لكن هل لك أن تفيدني بالفرق بين كلام الشيخ عدنان وكلام ابن الجوزي وما تبعه من تعقيب لك في الاقتباس السابق؟

----------


## عدنان البخاري

الشيخ الفاضل عبدالله الحمادي.. بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرًا

وللمشغِّب: عذري أنَّه ما سنح لي وقت للكتابة، وبس، والعجلة من الشَّيطان، ولستَ من تحدِّد وقت المشاركة التالية، ولم يمنعك أحد من بيان ما لديك ممَّا تسمِّيه بيانًا وتحريرًا...
هل شفى الله غليلك؟

----------


## عدنان البخاري

الأخ الفاضل.. ذو المعالي .. وفقه الله
جزيت خيرًا
وما ذكرته من سبب كثرتهم صحيحٌ ولعلِّي أزيدك من كلام ابن الجوزي ما يؤكِّده

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مع وضوح مقالي وبيانه لكن فهم بعض الناس خطأً -وهذه سُنَّةٌ قديمةٌ- أنِّي نقلتُ عن السَّلف تحذيرهم من القُصَّاص لأجل أنَّهم يعظون ويذكِّرون و... الخ، ولا أدري من أين له ذلك؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثم جعل يبيِّن أنَّ تحذير السَّلف لم يقع على هؤلاء إلَّا لأجل ذكر ترَّهات القصص والأحاديث الموضوعة و... الخ.
من الكلام المكرور الذي قلتُه قبله بأسلوب آخر، فكان كما قيل لرجل: موسى الحاج، فقال: كلا.. بل الحاج موسى!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولو تأنَّى -هذا المتتبِّع بلا جدوى- وتمهَّل وحاول أن يفهم كلامي واجتهد في إعمال ذهنه في ذلك لرأى أنِّي قد قلتُ في ثالث سطر من مقالتي:
"نعم .. لكن ذلك لم يمنع السلف من التحذير من أخطائهم وزجرهم ، ثم التنفير عنهم.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ذلك لما وقع في كثيرٍ منهم من خروجٍ عن جادة العلم والهدي الصحيح في الوعظ (القص على الناس)؛ كالاستهانة بأحاديث رسول الله ، بذكر مالا يُعرف صحَّتها منها من ضعيفها، أوالتهوين في بعض المعاصي أوالتهرُّب من الإنكار عليها؛ لاستمالة الناس عما هو أعظم منها –زعموا-!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثم ما قد يتبع ذلك من توابع مفسدة للقلوب والبواطن من تسلُّط (شهوة الرِّئاسة وحبِّ الظهور) على بعض هؤلاء المساكين، والترفُّع عن الحقِّ، وعدم التذلُّلِ لطلبه من أهله.
• وقد كان لهذه الشهوة العارمة (شهوة الظهور) توابع خطيرة أفسدت فضيلة القاصَّ وأثره، من تجرُّؤٍ على الفُتْيَا فيما لا يحسن، بل الخوض في كلِّ ما لا يحسنه أمثاله ممَّن هم عامَّةٌ عند أهل التَّحقيق والمعرفة بالعلم الصَّحيح، والتَّهوين من أمر العِلْم وأهله، والعقيدة، والفقه والحديث... إلى غير ذلك من توابع فاسدة.
لكن... في مقابل ذلك كان بعض أئمة السَّلَف يشيدون ((ببعض هؤلاء)) في قصصهم ووعظهم؛ من جهة شدَّة أثرهم على النَّاس، وتذكيرهم إيَّاهم بالآخرة والصِّراط والحشْر، وحاجة النَّاس لمثل هذا، ممَّا لا ينكره منصفٌ.
ومع هذا كلِّه... فلم يحسن السكوت عن بعض هؤلاء الذين يتعدُّون ما يحسنون إلى مالا يحسنون" انتهى بياني السَّابق غفر الله لي ورحمني وكف عن أذى من لا يفهم!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فماذا صنَع هذا المتتبِّع -صرفه الله إلى ما فيه صلاح أمره- بعد كل هذا البيان الذي ذكرته =لا شيء! إلَّا كما قال الأول:
أقام يُجهِدُ أياماً قريحَتَهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفسَّر الماءَ بعد الجَهْدِ بالماءِ :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأنا عند وعدي بنقل النُّقول في التَّحذير من هؤلاء القُصَّاص، لكن عسى فرجٌ من الله يأتي بفسح الوقت.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكن انظروا إلى هذا التَّخليط عند من لا يتأنَّى:



> [JUSTIFY]وإنما ذم القصاص لأن الغالب منهم الاتساع بذكر القصص دون ذكر العلم المفيد ثم غالبهم يخلط فيما يورد وربما اعتمد على ما أكثره محال ."
> فالقصاص الذين حذر منهم السلف لم يسموا قصاصا لأنهم يعظون ولا لأنهم يذكرون ما جاء في الكتاب أو السنة من القَصص الصحيح .. وإنما لأمر آخر....
> فأرجو أن تحرر المعنى - وإن كنت لم تحرر من قبل ما هو أعظم من هذا - قبل أن تحمل كلام السلف على غير محمله وحتى لا يأتي جاهل ويقول السلف لهم مسلك خاص مع القصاص يخالف ما يدعيه بعض أهل العصر فقد كان بعض أئمة السَّلَف يشيدون بهم في قصصهم ووعظم ؛ بسبب أثر وعظهم على النَّاس ، وتذكيرهم بالآخرة والصِّراط والحشْر ... وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى [/JUSTIFY]


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولو عجَّلتُ بشيءٍ منه الآن، فإليكم كلام ابن الجوزي الذي نقل شيئًا منه ذاك الرجل وبتر منه ما يريد على حسب فهمه وهواه الذي حذَّر منه =حتَّى تقارنوا بين ما حرَّرته وبين ما خلط فيه هذا المشغِّب.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يقول ابن الجوزي في تلبيس إبليس في نفس الموضع (150) عن تلبيس الشَّيطان على بعض من يزهِّدون في الحضور عند القُصَّاص والمذِّكرين، وما أشبه اللَّيلة بالبارحة: "ومن تلبيسه عليهم أنْ يحسن لهم ازدراء الوعَّاظ، ويمنعهم من الحضور عندهم، فيقولون: من هؤلاء؟! قصاص؟! ومراد الشَّيطان أنْ لا يحضروا في موضع يلينُ فيه القلب، ويخشع.
والقصاص لا يذمون من حيث هذا الاسم؛ لأن الله عزَّ وجل قال: (نحن نقص عليك أحسن القصص) وقال: (فاقصص القصص).
وإنما ذُمَّ القُصَّاص لأنَّ الغالب منهم الاتساع بذكر القصص، دون ذكر العلم المفيد، ثم غالبهم يخلط فيما يورده، وربما اعتمد على ما أكثره محال، فأمَّا إذا كان القصص صِدْقا ويوجب وعظا فهو ممدوحٌ.
وقد كان أحمد بن حنبل يقول: ما أحوج النَّاس إلى قاص صدوق...". انتهى المقصود منه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وسأكتفي بهذا الآن عسى الله أن يكون في الوقت فسحة لنقل المزيد المفيد فيه.



> [JUSTIFY]قلت ومن ذلك ماوقع للإمام أحمد وصاحبه ابن معين فقد صليا في مسجد الرصافة، فقام بين أيديهم قائم فقال: حدثنا أحمد بن حنبل ويحيى ابن معين قالا: حدثنا عبد الرزاق قال: أنبأنا معمر عن قتادة عن أنس قال: قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم): من قال لا إله إلا الله يخلق من كل كلمة منها طير منقاره من ذهب وريشه من مرجان * وأخذ في قصة نحو عشرين ورقة، فجعل أحمد ينظر إلى يحيى ويحيى إلى أحمد، فقال: أنت حدثت بهذا ؟ فقال: والله ما سمعت به قط إلا الساعة... الخ[/JUSTIFY]


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عجبًا! هذه القِصَّة نفسها مكذوبةٌ!! فليحرِّر -المتتبِّع المشغِّب- الزَّاعم للتَّحرير قبل الاستدلال بالقصص المكذوبة حتَّى لا يكون كالقُصَّاص الذين لا يتوقَّون صحيح القصص من مكذوبها وغلطها، فيقع فيما يحذِّر النَّاس منه، وكما قال أحمد: ما أحوجنا إلى قاصٍّ صدوق! ومن نقل الكذب دون تحرٍّ فله منه نصيب.
ولعلِّي أبيِّن كذبها في تعقيبٍ تالٍ إن شاء الله.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الأخ المبارك... أسامة بن الزَّهراء ... وفقه الله
جزاك الله خيرًا وبارك فيك ولم أرَ تعقيبك فاعذرني

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

> هذه القِصَّة نفسها مكذوبةٌ!!


بارك الله فيك ، وهذه فائدة استفدتها الآن 
وننتظر المزيد
محبك

----------


## عبد الباسط بن يوسف الغريب

جزاك الله خيرا
قال حماد بن زيد  سمعت أيوب:  يقول ما أمات العلم إلا القصاص إن الرجل ليجلس إلى القاص برهة من دهره فلا يتعلق منه بشيء وإنه ليجلس إلى الرجل العالم الساعة فما يقوم حتى يفيد منه شيئا .
وقال شعبة : إنا لا نحدث القصاص  قيل  له لم يا أبا بسطام قال : يأخذون الحديث منا شبرا فيجعلونه ذراعا .
الجامع لأخلاق الراوي (2|165)

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن السعدي

[JUSTIFY]أولا : أرجو أن تترفع ياشيخ عدنان عن الألفاظ التي لا تليق بطالب علم فضلا عن الشيخ ..
ثانيا : لماذا لا تقر بالخطأ وتتركك وغيرك من اتهام النيات ...
ثالثا : أنت تحاول أن تبين أن قولي في المسألة هو قولك وأنّا لك ذلك وأنت تقول في دفاعك عن عمرو خالد هنا:[/JUSTIFY]http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=6374



> ويُنظر في هذا الموضوع لإنصاف هؤلاء:
> http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=6229


فتحيل القراء على مقالك هذا .. 
رابعا وأخيرا : أرجو أن تختصر في نقاشك وتدع المطولات فالحق أبلج والباطل لجلج !

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هوَّن عليك يا أخي وبرِّد على قلبك.
أنت تشغِّب عليَّ وعلى غيري -في غير موضوعٍ- بما ذكرتُ مثله أوأحسن من البيان، وتحمِّل كلامي ما لا يحتمل، ووصفتك بهذا، وهذا بيِّن من كلامي وكلامك، والإخوة يعقلون موارد الكلام والحمدلله، فاستغث بالله إن رأيت الباطل قد انتشر على الإخوة كلِّهم، والحق قد انحصر في كلامك، ثمَّ إنِّي ما قلتُ شيئًا يجب على طالب العلم -فضلاً عن الشَّيخ- أن يترفَّع عنه، إلَّا أن يكون من هذا الضَّرب من التُّهم التي ابتلي بها مثلك:


> [JUSTIFY]وليس لنا أن نخالف طريقة السلف لجهل أو هوى في نفوسنا فنلتمس العذر لهم ونسلِّك طريقتهم أو نقبل حسناتهم ونتجاوز عن أخطائهم كما يقول بعضهم ليسوا هؤلاء الذين أشاد بهم السلف كما تزعم ![/JUSTIFY]





> [JUSTIFY]فأرجو أن تحرر المعنى - وإن كنت لم تحرر من قبل ما هو أعظم من هذا - قبل أن تحمل كلام السلف على غير محمله[/JUSTIFY]





> [JUSTIFY]وحتى لا يأتي جاهل ويقول السلف لهم مسلك خاص مع القصاص يخالف ما يدعيه بعض أهل العصر فقد كان بعض أئمة السَّلَف يشيدون بهم في قصصهم ووعظم[/JUSTIFY]


وأمَّا ما زعمتَه من وجوب تراجعي عن الباطل والرجوع إلى الحق، فلا أعلمُ إلَّا أنَّ الحقَّ الذي ذكرتُه هو الأبلج والباطل الذي خلطتَّه أنت هو اللَّجلج.
ولستُ -كما تقول- أحاول أن أبيِّن أنَّ الحقَّ الذي ذكرتَه أنتَ هو ما أريدُه؟! بل العكس، فالذي سبقتك به في هذا الموضوع وغيره هو الحقُّ، والذي فهمتُه على مسلك السَّلف ونقولهم التالية إن شاء الله، لا على الدعوى الباطلة والتطرُّف الذي فهمتَه أنت وظننت أنِّي أوافقك عليه!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأمَّا عمرو خالد فلا أدري لم حشرته ههنا وأنا قد ذكرتُ أنِّي لا أسمِّي أحدًا ولا أحبُّ ذلك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأمَّا في ذاك الموضوع فأنا أرى -كما قلتُ ههنا- أنَّ القاصَّ لا يجب حين يقصُّ على النَّاس أن يكون عالمًا، بل يتكلَّم بما يحسن فقط، ويجب أن يؤخذ على يده إذا تجاوز ما لا ينبغي له تجاوزه، وأن يرجع لأهل العلم، وأن يكمم فاه بما لا يحسن، وأن يبيِّن تراجعه عن خطئه وتخليطه، وينبغي إن أبى أن يحذَّر منه، عمرو خالد أوغيره، وإن كنتُ أرى أنَّ سلوك طريق الكلمة الطَّيبة والنَّصيحة اللِّيِّنة مع هؤلاء أجدى وأنفع وأسبق من الفضيحة والحجر عليه.
فماذا تريد منِّي يا أخي بعد كلِّ هذا؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ووالله لو أعلم فيما ذكرته من التَّخليط حقًّا لرجعتُ إليه، عجبًا لك!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حمَّلت كلام السَّلف على مرادك المتطرِّف في التَّعامل مع النَّاس، وبترت كلام ابن الجوزي وأخذت منه ما تهوى، وذكرت خبرًا موضوعًا، واتَّهمتني بتهمٍ باطلةٍ، ولجلجت بكلامٍ طويل =فلمَّا رددت عليك بفوائد عتبتَ عليَّ التَّطويل، ما أبعدك والله عن الإنصاف والعدل، وكلَّما تكلَّم أحدنا عن منهج السَّلف في كذا أخذتك الحميَّة جهلاً ورددتم بأنَّ هذا مخالفٌ لمنهجهم.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأخيرًا.. لستُ موافقًا على نقاش مثلك ما دمت تعقِّب بهذه الطَّريقة وبهذه الألفاظ، فلك أن تخرج عن موضوعي -رجاءً- وتترك التَّشغيب؛ حتى أكمل فوائده ولا أتحمَّل تبعة إغلاقه بالانشغال بأمثالك.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> وسأكتفي بهذا الآن عسى الله أن يكون في الوقت فسحة لنقل المزيد المفيد فيه.
>  عجبًا! هذه القِصَّة نفسها مكذوبةٌ!! ...


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مدار القِصَّة على إبراهيم بن عبدالواحد البلدي البكري، المعروف بـ(المعصوب)!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال الذهبي في سير أعلام النبلاء (11/86): "هذه حكاية عجيبة، وراويها البكري لا أعرفه، فأخاف أنْ يكون وضعها".
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقال فيه أيضًا (11/301): "هذه الحكاية اشتهرت على ألسنة الجماعة، وهي باطلةٌ؛ أظنُّ البلدي وضعها، ويعرف بالمعصوب، رواها عنه ايضا أبو حاتم ابن حبان، فارتفعت عنه الجهالة".
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقال في الميزان (1/169): "إبراهيم بن عبد الواحد البكري، لا أدري من هو ذا؟ أتَى بحكاية منكرة! أخاف الا تكون من وضعه".[/COLOR][/SIZE]

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهذا إنجازٌ لبعض الوعد:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخرج ابن الجوزي رحمه الله في القُصَّاص والمذكِّرين (ص/173) عن حنبل بن إسحاق قال: قلتُ لعمِّي [يعني أحمد بن حنبل] في القُصَّاص؟ فقال: "القصاص الذين يذكرون الجنَّة والنَّار، والتَّخويف، ولهم نِيَّةٌ وصِدْق الحديث، فأمَّا هؤلاء، الذين أحدثوا وضع الأخبار والأحاديث الموضوعة فلا أراه".
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال أبو عبد الله: "ولو قلتُ إنَّ هؤلاء أيضًا يسمعهم الجاهل الذي لا يعلم، ولعلَّه ينتفع بكلمةٍ، أو يرجع عن أمرٍ، كأنَّ أبا عبد الله كَرِهَ أنْ يمنعها، وقال: "ربَّما جاؤوا بالأحاديث الصِّحاح".
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وروى الخلاَّل بسنده عن جعفر بن محمد قال: سمعت أبا عبد الله أحمد بن حنبل يُسْألُ عن القاصِّ، فقال: "إذن ما أحوج الناس إلى قاص صدق". 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وروى بسنده عن المروزي قال: سمعت أبا عبد الله يقول: "يعجبني أمر القُصَّاص؛ لأنَّهم يذكِّرُون الميزان وعذاب القبر.
قلتُ لأبي عبد الله: فترى الذَّهاب إليهم؟
قال: إيْ لعمري؛ إذا كان صدوقًا؛ لأنَّهم يذكِّرُون الميزان وعذاب القبر.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال: وشكا رجلٌ إلى أبي عبد الله الوسْوَسَة، فقال: عليك بالقُصَّاص، ما أنفع مجالستهم".
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال الخلال: وأخبرني علي بن الحسن بن سليمان قال حدثنا علي بن زكريا التمار: سمع أبا عبدالله يقول: "أنا يعجبني القاصُّ في هذا الزَّمان؛ لأنَّه يذكر الشَّفاعة والصِّراط".
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وبسنده عن إسحاق بن إبراهيم حدَّثَهُم: أنَّ أبا عبد الله ذكر القُصَّاص فقال: "ما أنفعهم للعامَّة، وإنْ كان عامَّة ما يحدِّثون به كذبًا".
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وعن أبي الحارث حدَّثهم أنَّه سمع أبا عبد الله سُئِل عن مجالسة القُصَّاص، فقال: "إذا كان القاصُّ صدوقًا فلا أرى بمجالسته بأسًا".
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قلتُ: هنا انتهى النَّقلُ بببعض ما وعدُّتُ به سلفًا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وسألتزم -إن شاء الله- قدر الطاقة ذكر كلامٍ لأهل العلم -كابن الجوزي أوغيره- في كلِّ نقطةٍ ذكرتها في مطلع مقالي.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهذه أولاها ومن أهمِّها، قلتُ:



> ولا شكَّ ولا ريب ولا مرية أنَّه قد ينفع الله بهؤلاء كثيرًا في وعظهم وقصِّهم، فيتوب على أيديهم جماعة، ويستقيم فئات لا يوصل إليهم وإلى آذانهم إلاَّ من طريقهم (كالممثِّلات والرَّاقصات! والدَّهماء في الشَّارع) =كلُّ ذلك صحيحٌ موافقٌ للإنصاف.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله في كتابه نفسه (ص/176): "القُصَّاص والوعَّاظ ترسَّمُوا بهذا الأمر لخطاب العوام، فالعوام ينتفعون بهم ما لا ينتفعون بالعالم الكبير؛ إلَّا أنَّه دخلت على بعضهم آفاتٌ، سنحذِّر منها إنْ شاء الله تعالى".

----------


## أبو محمد الحنبلي

أحسن اخي بارك الله فيك

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> ذلك لما وقع في كثيرٍ منهم من خروجٍ عن جادة العلم والهدي الصحيح في الوعظ (القص على الناس)؛ كالاستهانة بأحاديث رسول الله ، بذكر مالا يُعرف صحَّتها منها من ضعيفها، أوالتهوين في بعض المعاصي أوالتهرُّب من الإنكار عليها؛ لاستمالة الناس عما هو أعظم منها –زعموا-!
> ثم ما قد يتبع ذلك من توابع مفسدة للقلوب والبواطن من تسلُّط (شهوة الرِّئاسة وحبِّ الظهور) على بعض هؤلاء المساكين، والترفُّع عن الحقِّ، وعدم التذلُّلِ لطلبه من أهله.


قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله في القصاص والمذكرين (ص/364): "... فإذا أنهى الكلام في التفسير أجاب عن مسائل إنْ سُئِلَ، ثم أمر القَارِيء، فقرأ، وتكلَّم على الآيات بما يليق بها، ويصلح من المواعظ المرقِّقة، والزَّواجر المخوِّفة، وليُدْرج في كلامه أخبار الوعد والوعيد، والتَّشويق إلى الجنَّة، والتَّحذير من النَّار، وليأمر بالمحافظة على الصَّلاة، وينهى عن التَّواني عنها، وليحثَّ على الزَّكاة، ويذكر الوعيد لمن فرَّطَ فيها، وكذلك الحجَّ، والصوم، وليبالغ في ذكر بِرِّ الوالدين، وصِلة الرَّحم، وفعل المعروف، وينهى عن المنكر، وأكل الربا، ويعلمهم عقود المعاملات، وليأمر بإمساك اللِّسان عن فضول الكلام، وغص البصر عن الحرام، وليخوف من الزنا، ويذكر الأحاديث الواردة في جميع ما ذكرنا، ويذكر من حكايات الصالحين ما يصلح ذكره؛ فإنه قد ورد عن أقوام من أهل الخير من الحمل على النفوس في العبادة ما لا يحسن، مثل ما يروى أنَّ فلانًا عاش ثمانين سنة ما اضطجع.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال ابن عقيل: مثل القصاص الذين يأخذون العوام بالتخشُّن في الطَّريقة، ويعدِلُون عن ذكر الرِّبَا والزِّنا والفواحش كمثل طبيب ينهي المريض عمَّا يؤلم الضرس، ولا يصف له دواءً لعِلَّةٍ عظيمةٍ، هاجمةٍ على الجسم؛ فإنَّ الواعظ إذا تشاغل بحثِّ العوام على الوَرَع والتَقَلُّل من المباح وكسْرِ النَّفس مع علمه بإشاعة الفواحش منهم كان كذلك..." .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقال رحمه الله أيضًا (ص/309): "وفي القصَّاص من يسمع الأحاديث الموضوعة، فيرويها ولا يعلم أنَّها كذب، فيؤذي بها الناس، وربَّما سمعها من أفواه العوام، فرواها، وربما سمع كلام الحسن أو سري السقطي فقال: قال رسول الله!
وقد صنف من لا علم له بالنقل كتبا فيها الموضوع والمحال؛ فترى القصاص يوردون منها ويزيدون فيها ما يوجب تحسينا لها، وممن صنف لهم في هذا الحارث المحاسبي، وأبو طالب المكي، وأبو حامد الطوسي؛ فإنَّهم أدرجوا في كتبهم أحاديث باطلة ولا يعلمون أنها كذب".انتهى المقصود منه.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> أظنُّ أن من الأمور التي ساعدت ظهور القُصَّاصِ أشياءَ :
> 1) الخوض فيما يريدُه العامةُ ، كالحديثِ في الأمور الملفتةِ لانتباه عامةِ الناسِ .
> يُنتجُ :
> 2) تزكية الأشياخِ لإنتاجِ القُصاصِ ، و ليسَ تزكيةَ القصاصِ أنفسهم ، فلا يدرك العامةُ الفرقَ ، و قد يكونُ الأشياخ في غَيبةٍ عن الفرقِ .
> 3) ميلُ بعض المعروفين بالعلم إلى الطرْحِ القصصي ، و هنا تنقلبُ الموازين .
> و أغلبُ الأطروحات قصصية ، لا تنتهضُ بفكرٍ ، و لا ترتقي لبناءٍ ، و إنما استجلابُ عاطفةٍ ، و استدعاء عاصفة .


قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله في تلبيس إبليس (ص/149): "الأمراء كانوا قديما يميلون إلى سماع الحجج في الأصول، فأظهر الناس علم الكلام، ثم مال بعض الأمراء إلى المناظرة في الفقه، فمال الناس إلى الجدل، ثم مال بعض الأمراء إلى المواعظ، فمال خلق كثير من المتعلمين إليها.
ولما كان جمهور العوام يميلون إلى القصص كثر القصاص وقل الفقهاء".

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن السعدي

> وبسنده عن إسحاق بن إبراهيم حدَّثَهُم: أنَّ أبا عبد الله ذكر القُصَّاص فقال: "ما أنفعهم للعامَّة، وإنْ كان عامَّة ما يحدِّثون به كذبًا".


[JUSTIFY]ماشاء الله على العلم النافع قصة الإمام أحمد وابن معين السابقة ماتركتها تفوت عليك حتى حكمت عليها بالضعف بالظن وأعرضت عن قول الذهبي أخاف .. وأظن .. وحبرت على الكلمة التي توافق هواك حتى جاء بعض المطبلين فقال هذه فائدة !
ومهما يكن فالقصة لا ينبني عليها حكم وحشرتنا مع القصاصين!! من أجل إيرادها انتصاراً لنفسك .
والآن تنقل عن الإمام أحمد أنه قال في القصاص "ما أنفعهم للعامَّة، وإنْ كان عامَّة ما يحدِّثون به كذبًا" .
إذاً صدق ظني فيك . وكما قدمت لك .. الأولى أن تسمي مقالك " الانتصار للقصاص " .
الرواية بارك الله فيك ظاهرة النكارة حتى على منهج المتأخرين !! 
والصحيح أن الإمام أحمد مر بقاصٍّ يقول: علَى ابن أبي دُوَاد لعنةُ الله، وَحَشَا الله قبرَه ناراً، فقال أحمد بن حنبل: ما أنفعهم للعامة .
وهي من طريق محمد بن أبي هارون، حدثنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم قال: حضرت العيد مع أحمد بن حنبل، فإذا بقاصٍّ يقول: .. فذكره 
رواها الخلال في كتاب السنة .
وما أظن أنني بحاجة لنقل كلام السلف ومنهم الإمام أحمد في التحذير من القصاص والجلوس إليهم إلا إذا أبيت ... فسأفعل بإذن الله .[/JUSTIFY]

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  العهدة على ابن الجوزي إذ نقلتُ عنه، وشكرًا على إتمام الفائدة، ولا جديد في النتيجة والحاصل وإن خطبتَ ما خطبتَ، وحشرت ما لا علاقة له كـ(منهج المتأخرين؟!)، وهذا يدل على فرط غلوك في الحوار، وعدم طلبك للحق فيه، فمناقشة مثلك مضيعةٌ للوقت.

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن السعدي

وأنا أيضا أشكرك على تواضعك واعترافك بالخطأ .. لكن أرجو أن تراعي هذا الأمر في الحلقات القادمة لأن مثل هذه الروايات يفرح بها بعض الناس كما لا يفوتني أن أذكرك بأن عامة السلف يحذرون من القصاص بل مما هو أهون من هذا عند أهل العصر فهذا الإمام مالك كما في تحذير الخواص (ج1/ص212)
قال يحيى وسمعت مالكا يكره القصص فقيل له يا أبا عبد الله فإن تكره مثل هذا فعلى م كان يجتمع من مضي فقال على الفقه وكان يأمرهم وينهاهم انتهى

----------


## أبو ريان المدني

الشيخ عدنان جزاك الله خيراً

وبارك الله فيك 

أخوك الصغير
أبو ريان

----------


## ابن عقيل

> وينبغي إن أبى أن يحذَّر منه، عمرو خالد أوغيره، وإن كنتُ أرى أنَّ سلوك طريق الكلمة الطَّيبة والنَّصيحة اللِّيِّنة مع هؤلاء أجدى وأنفع وأسبق من الفضيحة والحجر عليه.
> .


الأخ عدنان هدانا الله وإياه إلى الإجتماع على الحق 
قد جاء في الأثر " إن الله أحتجز التوبة عن صاحب البدعة " 
وقد جود هذا المعنى الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله وقال أن صاحب البدعة في الغالب لا يوفق للتوبة.

وقد بينت وفقك الله ماينبغي تجاه عمرو خالد وغيره ولكنك أستدركت على نفسك بقولك: وإن كنتُ أرى أنَّ سلوك طريق الكلمة الطَّيبة والنَّصيحة اللِّيِّنة مع هؤلاء أجدى وأنفع ؟!

فهل يكون يا صاح أخوك أبو عبد الرحمن السعدي أو مخاطبك ابن عقيل من قبله لا ينفع معهما وأمثالهما الكلمة الطيبة والحمل على أحسن المحامل وغير ذلك ونحن نبرأ إلى الله من البدع والأهواء ونحث على التمسك بالعقيدة ؟!

وأحب أن أستدرك على أخونا السعدي ببيان ما فهمته من أستدراكه عليك وهو:
إن الواجب على من يريد أن يتحدث عن القصاص اليوم والغالب فيهم مبتدعة جهال بل وهم الذين يظهرون على الناس أن يركز كلامه على عواقبهم السيئة على الناس وتنفير الناس عن أمثالهم وهو مقام ذب عن الدين 
فلا يصلح له أن نذكر مدح السلف لصنف من القصاص يكاد يكون عزيزاً في عصرهم فضلاً عمن بعدهم ودليل ذلك قول الإمام أحمد: ما أحوج الناس لقاص صدوق.والله اعلم

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن السعدي

والله شيء مضحك يظهر أن لديك الصلاحية في تغيير ردودك كما تشاء !!
كلما فتحت الموضوع وجدت كلاما مختلفا ... كان المكتوب أولا غير ما هو مكتوب الآن وكأن الشيطان قد أثر عليك من شدة الغضب .. فأرجو مرة أخرى أن تترفع عن مثل هذه الأساليب في الحوار !!

----------


## رمضان أبو مالك

> [JUSTIFY]ماشاء الله على العلم النافع قصة الإمام أحمد وابن معين السابقة ماتركتها تفوت عليك حتى حكمت عليها بالضعف بالظن وأعرضت عن قول الذهبي أخاف .. وأظن .. وحبرت على الكلمة التي توافق هواك حتى جاء بعض المطبلين فقال هذه فائدة !
> ومهما يكن فالقصة لا ينبني عليها حكم وحشرتنا مع القصاصين!! من أجل إيرادها انتصاراً لنفسك .
> والآن تنقل عن الإمام أحمد أنه قال في القصاص "ما أنفعهم للعامَّة، وإنْ كان عامَّة ما يحدِّثون به كذبًا" .
> إذاً صدق ظني فيك . وكما قدمت لك .. الأولى أن تسمي مقالك " الانتصار للقصاص " .
> الرواية بارك الله فيك ظاهرة النكارة حتى على منهج المتأخرين !! 
> والصحيح أن الإمام أحمد مر بقاصٍّ يقول: علَى ابن أبي دُوَاد لعنةُ الله، وَحَشَا الله قبرَه ناراً، فقال أحمد بن حنبل: ما أنفعهم للعامة .
> وهي من طريق محمد بن أبي هارون، حدثنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم قال: حضرت العيد مع أحمد بن حنبل، فإذا بقاصٍّ يقول: .. فذكره 
> رواها الخلال في كتاب السنة .
> وما أظن أنني بحاجة لنقل كلام السلف ومنهم الإمام أحمد في التحذير من القصاص والجلوس إليهم إلا إذا أبيت ... فسأفعل بإذن الله .[/JUSTIFY]


إخواني الكرام ! بارك الله فيكم .

أرجو منكم - بارك الله فيكم - الالتزام بأدب الحوار ؛ حتى لو كان الذي نقوله حقًّا ، لا نُشوِّهُه بكثرة الاتهامات التي لا تنفع ولا تضُرّ .
أخي الكريم / أبا عبد الرحمن السعدي ! أسعدنا الله وإياك في الدَّارَين .
لو ترفَّقتَ في الحوار فقط مع الأخ / عدنان - وفقه الله - خاصَّةً ، وباقي الإخوة عامَّةً ؛ فذلك أنفع وأنجع ، أما الشدَّة - ولو كانت في الحقِّ - ؛ فلا تنفع .
وأنا لا أُؤيِّد قولَ أحدٍ على قولِ الآخر إلا بالأدلَّة ؛ أصلح الله الأحوال .

----------


## الحمادي

> والله شيء مضحك يظهر أن لديك الصلاحية في تغيير ردودك كما تشاء !!
> كلما فتحت الموضوع وجدت كلاما مختلفا ... كان المكتوب أولا غير ما هو مكتوب الآن وكأن الشيطان قد أثر عليك من شدة الغضب .. فأرجو مرة أخرى أن تترفع عن مثل هذه الأساليب في الحوار !!



مدة التحرير لكلِّ الأعضاء واحدة، وقولك هذا من إساءة الظن في غير موضعه
وقد نبهك الشيخ عبدالرحمن السديس ونبهتُك أيضاً إلى ترك مثل هذه الأساليب السيئة في مخاطبة إخوانك، وإلا فاذهب -أنتَ ومن يكتب بمثل أسلوبك- راشداً ولا تكن سبباً في إيجاد التوتُّرات والحزازات بين الأعضاء، وإفساد الجوِّ الحواري النظيف.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والله إنَّ الغضب يتملَّك كتاباتك يا أخي السعدي والشَّرر يتطاير منه، فنصيحتي لك أن تهدأ قدر الإمكان حتى تكتب ولا تندم مستقبلًا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لي حق تحرير ما أريد خلال الوقت المتاح (45 دقيقة فقط)، ولك أنت كذلك الحق نفسه، فلم العجلة والغضب والعتب؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أنت تشكرني على تراجعي للحق ولا أدري أي حقٍّ تتكلَّم عنه، أنا لم أخطيء حين نقلت العبارة عن ابن الجوزي ثمَّ بيَّنته أنتَ بنقله عن الخلاَّل وفيه زيادةٌ لا تؤثِّر في نظري على المعنى مع ما في العبارات السَّابقة وغيرها مما لم أنقله ههنا من بيان وإيضاحٍ.
ولعلِّي أوضِّح ذلك في مشاركةٍ تاليةٍ إن شاء الله.
الأخ ابن عقيل.. من أساء إلى الأدب معي أومع غيري فحقُّه أن يؤدَِّب، وخاصَّةً لمن لا يرعوي، مرةً بعد مرَّةٍ، ولو جاء عمرو خالد وكتب بنفس الأسلوب الذي يكتب به بعض الإخوة ههنا مع غيرهم لخاطبتُه بنفس خطابي له، فالتأديب ليس خاصًا بأهل البدع.
ولو أبدى الأخ ما عنده بأسلوبٍ لائقٍ لما رأى منِّي ولا من غيري إن شاء الله إلَّا حسن النَّصيحة والحوار.
ثمَّ يا أخي.. هذا المقال أتي على جميع الجوانب في هذا الباب، من نصح ومنع وزجر لهم، مما ذكرته أنت والسعدي ومما لم تذكراه، لكن الأخ هداه الله فهم -لاستيلاء الحماس والغضب عليه- أنِّي أدافع عن القصَّاص فهجم عليَّ كجلمود صخر حطَّه السيل من عل، الله المستعان.

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

قال المدعو أبو عبد الرحمن السعدي :



> وحبرت على الكلمة التي توافق هواك حتى جاء بعض المطبلين فقال هذه فائدة !


قلت : 
اتق الله ، كثرة الصياح وقلة الأدب في ميدان البحث العلمي لا تفيدك
والشيخ عدنان وفقه لله ورعاه لما رد القصة ردها بعلم ، أما أنت فنقلتها في معرض استدلالك مثبتا لها كالقصاص تماما ( عفانا الله وإياكم )
فتكلم بعلم أو اسكت بحلم ، ودع عنك التشغيب والإستهزاء بإخوانك ، فمكانه في غير المجلس العلمي
و والله لولا أن هذا الموضوع قد شارك فيه من هم خير منك علما وخلقا لكان لي معك تصرف آخر

----------


## أبو ريان المدني

*الاخوة جميعاً 

لا أدري لماذا هذا التحامل على الاخ السعدي!

وان أخطأ فلا بد من النصح له في الخاص!

ولكن بعض الناس يقع فيما يهرب منه هدانا الله وإياكم 

هذا السؤال دائماً أطرحة على أهل العقل والفضل إلى متى !!!

إلى متى يا طلاب العلم!

اذا أخطأ السعدي تعاملونه بنفس الخطأ!

يا أخوة أن حال المسلمين في حاله لا أستطيع التعليق عليها !!

فارجو أن يساعد بعضنا بعضاً

{ إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ إِخْوَةٌ } بالتناصر على الحق، والتعاون عليه والتآلف بين المسلمين وعدم التقاطع.
فهذا الأمر شامل لأصول الدين وفروعه، فكلها داخلة في العقود التي أمر الله بالقيام بها
(تفسير السعدي)

عَنْ أَبِي هريْرَةَ، عن لنَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ:"الْمُؤْمِ  نُ لِلْمُؤْمِنِ كَالْبُنْيَانِ، يَشُدُّ بَعْضُهُ بَعْضًا"

أين نحن من هذا!

الله المستعان 

والله أن حالنا مبكي*

----------


## الحمادي

توضيحٌ لأخي الحبيب أبي ريان وفقه الله:
شكر الله لك طيب كلامك، وزادك من واسع فضله، وأكثر من أمثالك، وأحبُّ أن أخبرك بأنه تمَّ تنبيه أبي عبدالرحمن السعدي أكثر من مرة، وحذفتُ له مشاركات مع تنبيهه على الخطأ سراً، وكذا فعل الشيخ السديس ومع هذا لم يترك طريقته في الكلام مع مخالفه

وواجب المشرف المحافظة على مسيرة الحوار لكي لا يخرج عن أصل الموضوع إلا لما له تعلُّقٌ وثيق، ولا يقع فيه إساءةٌ أو جدال بالباطل أو غير ذلك من المخالفات لضوابط المجلس التي ارتضاها مشرفوه

----------


## أبو ريان المدني

الله المستعان 

جزاك الله خيراً 

الله يصلح الاحوال 

في بعض الاحيان ليس لك الا ان تتنظر وعد الله عزوجل

----------


## مهند المعتبي

الأخ الفاضل أبا عبد الرحمن السعدي : 
المرجو منك الالتزام بأدب الحوار ـ خاصة وأنت تخاطب شيخاً فاضلاً له قدره ومكانه عند طلاب العلم ـ ...

شيخنا عدنان : الصبر الصبر على كل من أساء .....

----------


## ابن عقيل

> الأخ ابن عقيل.. من أساء إلى الأدب معي أومع غيري فحقُّه أن يؤدَِّب، .


لا أدري ما هو مفهوم اساءة الأدب عند البعض 
فلم نسمع أن مجرد المخالفة ولو صاحبها شدة في الكلام تكون من اساءة الأدب يا أخانا عدنان هداك الله
والأخ أبو عبد الرحمن السعدي أستدرك عليك أمور , فإن كان الحق معك فيجب أن تبين غلطه وإن كان الحق معه فالواجب أن تقر له بما نبهك عليه. وتنتهي المشكلة
وأما الغضب لمجرد المخالفة فهذا المذموم من أخلاق طلبة العلم 
واعلم بأن ليس لك سلطة على أحد حتى تؤدب غيرك وأما إن كنت تقصد بالنقاش فلا يكون النقاش للتأديب ولكن يكون لبيان الحق وإفهام الخلق
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ربنا ويرضى

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بيان البيان..
الحمدلله.. وبعد
فقد فهم بعض الإخوة منِّي حين قرأ بعض مقالي دفاعًا عن ((بعض المخلِّطين)) من القُصَّاص؛ لما رآه في مقالي هذا من لين الخطاب أحيانًا وإحسان الظَّنِّ أخرى، والتَّوجيه في المعاملة معهم بالمثلى، وحاشا لله أن أدافع عن باطلٍ، أوأزيِّن له، وما كتبتُ مقالي هذا إلَّا للتَّحذير منه ومن أربابه وسمَّيتُه(الإنكار)، وختمته بـ(اعتدل وإلَّا اعتزل).
لكن... لعلَّ تركي ذكر الأسماء قد أوقع في بعض النُّفوس ما أوقع فأنا لم أُرِد التَّسمية -علم الله- إلَّا لأمورٍ، منها الحرج البالغ من بعض الأسماء، ولأنَّ ذكر القاعدة يغني عن الأمثلة عند من فهمها.
فمقالي فيه عتبٌ وإنكارٌ على بعض هؤلاء، وإنصافٌ لآخرين، وكلُّ هؤلاء لا يخرجون عن حدِّ القُصَّاص، أوالوعَّاظ، أوالدُّعاة إلى الله.
ولعلِّي أحوم حول الحِمى وقد أشير بإشاراتٍ، إزالةً للوهم عن النُّفوس.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كثيرٌ من الممدوحين من الدُّعاة أو ((القُصَّاص)) الذين عنيتهم في مقالي هم ممَّن اشتهروا في هذه البلاد، وعلى وجه الخصوص زمن ما يُسمَّى بالصَّحوة وفي العقدين الأخيرين، قبل انتشارهم في الفضائيَّات وفي قنواتها خيرها وشرِّها.
وهم كانوا أرباب أكثر المحاضرات التي كانت منتشرة في طول البلاد وعرضها، وما زال بعضهم مستمرًّا على أمره -وفَّقه الله- إلى الآن.
ولا يعرف لهم شغلٌ شاغلٌ إلَّا خِطاب العامَّة والوعظ ومعالجة مشاكلهم وأمورهم.
ولا أعرف (أنا) عنهم تلك العظائم التي عند هؤلاء المحْدَثين.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد قال الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله لأحد هؤلاء (...): أنت أنفع للعامَّة منَّا، وهو غير معدودٌ في التَّحقيق من أهل العلم الذين يرجع إليهم طلبته!؛ إذ لم يتقن أصول العلم وتخصِّص في شيءٍ من فنونه.
لكنَّ الله بسط آذان عامَّة الناس له؛ فصارت أشرطة محاضراته تشيع عند العامَّة أكثر من غيره، ويستدلُّون بكلامه أكثر من الأكابر كابن باز وابن عثيمين وغيرهم، وقد تجتمع الجموع الكبيرة في محاضراتهم أكثر من اجنماع أمثالهم في درس أوحتى محاضرة للشيخ ابن باز رحم الله جميعهم وحشرنا معهم في جنَّته.
ليس معنى ذلك أنَّ الأفاضل من هؤلاء محصورون في هذه البلاد إنَّما اتكلَّم عمَّا أعلم، وفي كلِّ بلدٍ من بلاد الله من هو مثلهم إن شاء الله.
وحين أصف هؤلاء الأخيار الذين تقدَّمت الإشارة إليهم بالقُصَّاص أوالوعَّاظ أوالدُّعاة فليس في ذلك منقصة لهم؛ بل توصيفٌ لما يقومون به.
ثمَّ قد يكون في بعض هؤلاء من هو طالب علمٍ لكن غلب عليه الوعظ وانشغل به، بل أولى منه حال بعض الشُّيوخ من الفقهاء الذين ذاع صيتهم في بلاد الحجاز.
وهذا الانشغال بالوعظ قد كان عليه طائفةٌ من السَّلَف والأئمَّة فليس فعلهم بدعًا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وعلى كلٍّ.. فالقصُّ والوعظ ليس مذمومًا ولا منقصةً في الأصل كما تقدَّم، لكن ما طرأ عليه أخيرًا من تجاوز كثيرٍ من هؤلاء حدَّهم وتقهُّمهم المضائق التي ليسوا أهلًا لها = أعطى للوعظ صورةً قبيحةً وهيئةً منفِّرةً، مع كثرة دعوة أرباب الصَّليب إلى طلب دعاة الوسطيَّة -زعموا- الذين يرومون انسلاخ المسلمين من دينهم رويدًا رويدًا على أيدي بعض هؤلاء المفاليس الممسوخين الذي اتَّخذوا القص سبيلًا لترويج البدع أحيانًا، والفسق أخرى، والزندقة تارة =كلُّه باسم (الدِّين يسر).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لم أستمع ألبتَّة لشريطٍ واحدٍ لأمثال هؤلاء الجهلة المخدوعين، وفي الصَّحيح ما يغني عن المريض، ولم أتابع الضَّجَّة التي تدور عنهم وعليهم، لكنِّي أضع نقاطًا على حروف بارزة يراها كلُّ ذي عينين.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لكنِّي أحسب أنَّ ((كثيرًا منهم)) على الأقل ممَّن حسب أنَّه يُحسن صنعًا، فلعلَّ نصيحةً طيِّبةً تنفعه وتردعه وتزجره، وهو يظنُّ لنفسه شأنًا لما بهر بصره وبصيرته من وهج الأضواء وحشد الجماهير.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والله عزَّوجلَّ قد قال لموسى وهارون وهما خيرٌ منَّا حين أرسلهما إلى فرعون وهو شرُّ من ((عمرو خالد... الخ مثلًا)) : ((فقولا له قولًا ليِّنًا لعلَّه يتذكَّر أويخشى)).
والنَّبيُّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  قد راسل الملوك والعظماء وخاطبهم بأحسن الخطاب وآدبه.
وكان الشخ الإمام عبدالعزيز بن باز رحمه الله من أبرز النَّاس في عصره علمًا وهديًا واتِّباعًا وما كان رحمه الله يسلك مع أمثال هؤلاء إلَّا الكلمة الطَّيِّبة ابتداءً، ويراسلهم ويدعوهم لمجالسه إن قدموا إليه ويرحِّب بهم ويخاطب ببالغ الأدب والاحترام واسم المشيخة أحيانًا لأجل هذا الملحظ.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فورة الشَّباب ونزقه وحماسته تطغى على حلم الشُّيوخ وهدوئهم وصبرهم؛ فلذا يختلف التَّعامل إزاء الأحداث والأشخاص منهما.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كلُّ هذا ليس معناه أنَّنا نجلس نشتغل بالنَّصيحة الَّليل والنَّهار على أناس قد صمُّوا آذانهم عن سماع النَّصيحة، أوسفَّهوا وغلَّطوا من خالفهم في باطلهم، وعاندوا وكابروا، واستمرُّوا على ما هم عليه من الإفساد باسم الإصلاح، بل جعل الله لكلِّ شيءٍ قدرًا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والتطرُّف في الواقع حاصلٌ في التعامل مع هؤوء من طرفين، نسأل الله العفو.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هذا شرحٌ سهلٌ لمقالي السَّابق... وأسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يقمع شر أهل البدع والفتن والفسق والفساد وأن ينشر رحمته على العباد، فهو وليُّ هذا الدِّين وحافظه.
والسَّلام عليكم.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وبعد قراءة تعقيبي الجديد أرجو ملاحظة هذه المقتطفات من مقالي الأصلي:



> نعم .. لكن ذلك لم يمنع السلف من التحذير من أخطائهم وزجرهم ، ثم التنفير عنهم.
>  ذلك لما وقع في كثيرٍ منهم من خروجٍ عن جادة العلم والهدي الصحيح في الوعظ (القص على الناس)؛ كالاستهانة بأحاديث رسول الله ، بذكر مالا يُعرف صحَّتها منها من ضعيفها، أوالتهوين في بعض المعاصي أوالتهرُّب من الإنكار عليها؛ لاستمالة الناس عما هو أعظم منها –زعموا-!
> ثم ما قد يتبع ذلك من توابع مفسدة للقلوب والبواطن من تسلُّط (شهوة الرِّئاسة وحبِّ الظهور) على بعض هؤلاء المساكين، والترفُّع عن الحقِّ، وعدم التذلُّلِ لطلبه من أهله.





> ومع هذا كلِّه... فلم يحسن السكوت عن بعض هؤلاء الذين يتعدُّون ما يحسنون إلى مالا يحسنون.





> وثانيًا.. ينبغي تنزيل النَّاس منازلهم، وأن لا يُعطوا من الدرجات ما لا يستحقُّونها، ولا يجوز شرعاً تنصيبهم عليها، بلْه ارتقائهم هم فوقها، جهلًا بأقدار أنفسهم.
>  وقد كان النَّاس يسمُّونه قديمًا بـ(القاصِّ)، أو (المذكِّر)، ثمَّ حديثًا بـ((الواعِظ)) أو((الدَّاعيَّة إلى الله)).





> وثالثًا.. فإنَّ النَّاس المشتغلون بهذا الباب في ذا العصرأحد ثلاثةٍ؛ جاهلٍ، أوطالب علمٍ لم يبلغ المنزلة، أوعالمٍ......
>  وثالثٌ عامِّيٌّ في علم الشَّرع، ثمُّ هو على مراتب.
>  فشخصٌ جاهِلٌ، جهولٌ، جهَّالةٌ، جهِلٌ، قرأ بعد سنين من حياته أحاديث في الصُّحف والتقميشات وآتاه الله حسن البيان فصار يعظ النَّاس ونبغ وصار فلتةً على غفلةٍ من النَّاس، ولكن.. بما عنده من التَّقميش والقيل والقال، من غير نظر ولا تحقُّقٍ من صحيحه أوسقيمه، وأنَّى له ذلك، وفاقد الشَّيء لا يعطيه!
>  وشخصٌ (مثقَّف)؛ أوتي من أنواع الفنون والعلوم بطرفٍ، من غيرتأصيل صحيحٍ في علم الشَّرع، وله من البلاغة والبيان سهم، لكنَّه كالأوَّل لا يحقِّق ولا عنده الأهليَّة لذاك، فيخبط خبط عشواء، فيصيب مرَّة ويخطيء أخرى.
>  والمشاهد في أحوال هؤلاء في هذا العصْر أنَّ كثيرًا منهم قد اشتغل بوعظه ولمَّا يتأهَّل للعلم الشَّرعيِّ، فلمَّا ذاع صيتهم، وراجت بين الدَّهماء بضاعتهم =ظنَّ أنَّ كلَّ من أجاد الكلام والخطب وحسن البيان صار إمامًا للفتوى وحلِّ النِّزاع والخلاف في المعضلات، فتعدَّى ذلك منه إلى الخوض في كلِّ شيءٍ، وزان في نظره الخوض فيما له بريقٌ ورونقٌ عند النَّاس، مع غفلة عن المزالق التي تعترضه لقلِّة بضاعته وضعف نظره. 
> تصدَّر للتَّدريس كلُّ مهوِّس    بليدٍ تسمَّى بالفقيه المدرِّسِ
> فحُقَّ لأهل العِلم أن يتمثَّلُوا    ببيتٍ قديمٍ شاع في كلِّ مجلسِ:
> لقد هزلت -حتَّى بدا من هزالها-      كلاها وحتَّى سامها (كلُّ مفلسِ)! وهذه الفتنة ( فتنة جهَّال القصَّاص المفتين) ظهرت جليَّة في هذا العصر في فئامٍ من قُصَّاص الأشرطة المسموعة المرئية والمحاظرات والفضائيَّات.





> وأخيرًا... واجبٌ الإنكار على هؤلاء ونصحهم بالطُّرق الشَّرعيَّة، أو الأخذ بيدهم لمن بيده سلطانٌ عليهم، أو له إشرافٌ أومعرفةٌ لمن له إشرافٌ على موقعٍ أو ((قناة فضائيَّة)).





> فيا أيُّها (القاصُّ أوالداعية أو المحاضر أوالواعظ) بجهلٍ وتخليطٍ: مسؤوليَّتك كبيرةٌ؛ فإمَّا اعتدلت وإلَّا اعتزلت...


الأخ ابن عقيل.. وفَّقه الله
إساءة الأدب في الحوار بالتهكُّم أوالتحدِّي أوللَّمز أوالاتِّهام بالباطل أوالسُّخرية أوالتَّجهيل .. لها صورٌ وأوان، وانظر مقالي عن : (طرق القسوة في الخطاب والعتاب).
ثمَّ قد أقرَّ بها جماعةٌ من الإخوة ههنا في هذا الموضوع ورأوه بأعينهم، وليس من سوء فهمي لوحدي في خطاب الأخ وغيره حتى أكون واهمًا، فإن لم يكن ذلك لك واضحًا فمن المشكلات إيضاح الواضحات.

----------


## الحمادي

أحسنت يا شيخ عدنان، وجزاكم الله خيراً
كلامك واضحٌ لا إشكال فيه إلا عند من يجتهد في تصيُّد الأخطاء

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

في «المدخل» لابن الحاج كلام حسن حول هذه المسألة، وكذا في «قوت القلوب»، لأبي طالب المكي ...
وفي الأول: (وقد منع علماؤنا رحمة الله عليهم الجلوس إلى القُصَّاص من الرجال، أعني: الوعَّاظ الذين يعملون في المساجد وغيرها ... وسبب المنع من ذلك أنهم ينقلون القصة على ما نقل فيها من الأقوال والحكايات الضعيفة التي لا تصح أن تنسب لمنصب من نُسبت إليه).اهـ
وفي الأخير: (كانوا يَرون القصص بدعة، ويقولون: لم يقص في زمن رسول اللّه  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ولا أبي بكر ولا عمر حتى ظهرت الفتنة، فلما وقعت الفتنة ظهر القصَّاص).اهـ 
وعقد عبدالرزاق في مصنَّفه بابا، فقال: (باب ذكر القصَّاص).
وكذا ابن أبي شيبة، فقال: (إتيان القصاص ومجالستهم ومن فعله). وباب (من كره القصص وضرب فيه). 
و للنقاش (ت 351 هـ): «أخبار القصاص». 
ولابن الجوزي: «القصَّاص والمذكِّرون».
ولشيخ الإسلام: «أحاديث القصَّاص».
وللعراقي: «الباعث على الخلاص من حوادث القصَّاص».  
وللسيوطي: «تحذير الخواص من أكاذيب القصَّاص».
الأربعة الأخيرة: تحقيق: الشيخ محمد بن لطفي الصبَّاغ.
ولفضيلة الشيخ محمد بن لطفي الصبَّاغ: «تاريخ القصَّاص، وأثرهم في الحديث النبوي، ورأي العلماء فيهم». 
والله أعلم وأحكم، وجزاكم خيرا.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

وقوله: (كانوا يَرون القصص بدعة).
يعني: بهيئة وأحوال خاصة ... راجع قوت القلوب

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

قال فضيلة الشيخ لطفي الصباغ في «تاريخ القصَّاص» ص33-35:
((وقد يظن ظانٌّ أنَّ موضوع إفساد القصَّاص لم يعد موجودًا الآن، وإنما هو أمر تاريخي بحت لا يتصل اليوم بواقع الحياة والناس. وهذا ظن خاطيء بعيد عن الصواب؛ ذلك أنَّ هؤلاء القصَّاص ما زالوا مع الأسف موجودين بأسماء أخرى - ذكرناها آنفا - يعيثون في الأرض فسادا. 
ولئن كان المخادعون الدَّجالون يظهرون تحت عنوان (القصَّاص) فيما مضى، إنهم يظهرون في أيامنا هذه تحت عنوان: (الدَّاعية، والموجِّه، والمربِّي، والأستاذ، والكاتب، والمفكِّر) وما إلى ذلك من الألقاب.
ويبدو أنَّ المجاملة التي ليست في محلها أسهمت في تأخير كشف حقيقة هذا النَّفر .. فما يزال كثير من الناس لا يعرفون هؤلاء القوم على حقيقتهم، ويخلطون بين هؤلاء المرتزقين، وبين الدعاة إلى الله الواعين الصادقين.
وقد يكون مما ساعد على مجاملتهم والسكوت عنهم أمران:
•    أنهم محسوبون على الدِّين، والدِّين يلقَى هجمة شرسة، ويتعرَّض لعدوان أثيم مخطط مدروس في كثير من بلدان المسلمين، فأي هجوم عليهم ينعكس على الدِّين الحق في هذه البلدان مما يجعل الغُيّر مُضطرين إلى السكوت عنهم على مضض وحرقة.
•    أنَّ المجال فارغ والساحة خالية، فنحن الآن لا نجد من الدعاة الواعين العلماء أصحاب الفكر السليم النظيف البعيد عن الخرافة إلا عددا يسيرا لا يكاد يستطيع أن يصنع شيئًا. وهؤلاء المنحرفون الانتهازيون المبطلون يتركون أثرا حسنا في الشباب والشابات، فيضع هذا الواقع المرء الواعي في موقف حرج: كيف يقطع هذا الخير الذي يلمسه من الناس المتصلين بهم ؟ .
ولكن هذا الوضع لا يجوز أن يدوم.
لا بدَّ من أن تقوم حركة تعنَى بالدعوة، وتكون هذه الحركة قائمة على أساس متين من الوعي والصدق والصفاء والبُعد عن الانحراف والتدجيل والخرافة.
إنَّ نجاح هؤلاء المخرِّفين ينبغي أن يُغري الصادقين بالعمل .. لا أن يجعلهم يتركون المجال لأولئك المنحرفين. 
وكشف الدجالين ينبغي أن يكون بالحكمة ومراعاة المصلحة العليا للدعوة إلى الله حتى يُحال دون استغلال هذا الكشف مِن قِبل أعداء الإسلام ... )). إلخ. وهذا كلام نفيس.

----------


## أبوعبدالله بن إبراهيم

على كلٍ من المحدث أو الفقيه أو طالب العلم أو الداعية أوالعابد أو الخطيب أو المفكر أو السياسي أو الواعظ أو القاص وغيرهم
  الالتزام  بما أعطاه الله عز وجل من فضله 
وفضل الله درجات يمن به على من يشاء من عباده بما هو أنفع له .
ولا يحق لأحد كان من كان انتزاع حق ليس له !
كلٌ يكمل الآخر 
 والمؤمنون كالبنيان يشد بعضه بعضا 
كالجسد الواحد 
أما أن يتكلم المؤمن فيما لا يحسن
 فهو من إسناد الأمر إلى غير أهله .


فانتظر الساعة .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

الإخوة الأفاضل الكرام... جزاكم الله خيرًا وبارك فيكم

----------


## عدنان البخاري

يرفع..

----------


## أبو ربيع السلفي

جزاك الله خيرا ياشيخ أشرف على هذه الإضافات القيمة ونريد تعليق صاحب المقال عليها وخاصة الإضافة الأخيرة

----------


## الحمادي

> جزاك الله خيرا ياشيخ أشرف على هذه الإضافات القيمة ونريد تعليق صاحب المقال عليها وخاصة الإضافة الأخيرة



وهل هناك تعارض بين ما نقله أخي الشيخ أشرف وأخي الشيخ عدنان؟

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الأخ الكريم الشيخ عبدالله الحمادي... بارك الله فيكم.. 
نعم.. لا تعارض بين كلامي ونقولي ونقول الأخ محمد أشرف، ومن تأمَّل تبيَّن.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

الأخ عدنان
أراك قلبت اسمي : )

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أعتذر إليك بشدَّة.. والله ما قصدت ذلك فأرجو المعذرة

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

لا عليك أخي الحبيب، ووالله ما ظننت بك السوء، فأنت لكل كريم أهل، وفقك الله ونفع بك.

----------


## أبو ربيع السلفي

يا أيها الإخوة الأحبة لماذا تسيؤون الظن بأخيكم أنا أردت فقط تعليق صاحب الموضوع فلماذا يتهرب

----------


## الحمادي

> يا أيها الإخوة الأحبة لماذا تسيؤون الظن بأخيكم أنا أردت فقط تعليق صاحب الموضوع فلماذا يتهرب



هل في سؤالي لك إساءةُ ظن؟
قد أجابك صاحب الموضوع بمثل ما أجبتك به؛ ولم يتهرب

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

يتهرب من ماذا أخي الكريم ؟!
عفا الله عنك
نقولاتي أتيت بها لتعزيز مقالة الأخ الكريم، ولو أردت المدافعة والمناظرة والمخالفة لصرحت بذلك .. ما يمنعني ؟!
هذا مع تقديري لشخصك الكريم، وحياك الله.

----------


## أمغار عبد الواحد

جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا عدنان البخاري ورفع قدركم في الدارين الدنيا والاخرة
ولكن يا شيخ عندي ملاحظة عن المهتدين على ايدي الدعاة والوعاظ(القصاصي   على حسب تسمية السلف لهم)
نرى معظمهم ان صح التعبير ضعاف العقيدة من ناحية الولاء والبراء وساءر كلامهم مع العصاة هو ادع الى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة( فالبعض منهم ينكر تطبيق الاحكام الشرعية )
ويحتجون عليك اننا كنا مثل هؤلاء العصاة  ومن الله علينا بالهداية فلعل الله تعالى يهديهم كما هدانا
وكدالك تعاملهم مع الكفار والمشركين يختلقون لهم الاعدار كثيرا وتراهم في الطابور الاول ضد الجهاد في سبيل الله
وهدا مما لا شك فيه يضر بالاسلام والمسلمين
نرجو توجيهكم في هده المسالة

ابنكم ابو عبد البر السوسي

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا عدنان البخاري ورفع قدركم في الدارين الدنيا والاخرة
> ولكن يا شيخ عندي ملاحظة عن المهتدين على ايدي الدعاة والوعاظ(القصاصي   على حسب تسمية السلف لهم)
> نرى معظمهم ان صح التعبير ضعاف العقيدة من ناحية الولاء والبراء وساءر كلامهم مع العصاة هو ادع الى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة( فالبعض منهم ينكر تطبيق الاحكام الشرعية )
> ويحتجون عليك اننا كنا مثل هؤلاء العصاة  ومن الله علينا بالهداية فلعل الله تعالى يهديهم كما هدانا
> وكدالك تعاملهم مع الكفار والمشركين يختلقون لهم الاعدار كثيرا وتراهم في الطابور الاول ضد الجهاد في سبيل الله
> وهدا مما لا شك فيه يضر بالاسلام والمسلمين
> نرجو توجيهكم في هده المسالة
> ابنكم ابو عبد البر السوسي


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيكم أخي الكريم... نعم لا شكَّ أنَّ الواقع هو ما ذكرتَه في كثيرٍ من البلاد.
من تمييع الدِّين، والانسلاخ من أحكامه، واختزال التديُّن والالتزام عند كثيرٍ من أتباع مشيخة القُصَّاص في قطعة قماش تضعه المرأة على طرف رأسها فقط! أوصلاة يؤدِّيها شاب في وقتها وبس!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أمَّا أن تكون هناك عقيدة فاسدة من الأساس، أوعلاقات عاطفيَّة محرَّمةٍ، أواستماع للغناء، أوغيرها من المحرَّمات فلا يهمُّ كثيرًا...
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخبرني رجلٌ من الثِّقات أنَّه قابل امرأةً يُقال إنَّها (ملتزمة) في بلدٍ من بلاد العرب، فإذا هي تضع حجابًا، ثم قدِّر لقاء مع شاب أجنبيٌّ عنها وهو حاضر فقامت بتقبيله وقبَّلها على أساس الترحاب وبنيَّة صالحة (وما فيها شيء)؟! فلله الشَّكوى!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لذا صار التديُّن في بلاد الله على صور وأشكال ومصطلحات، فما كان تديُّنًا في بعض قنوات  الإعلام الفاسد الفاجر هو انسلاخ في حقيقة الأمر وتمييع للدِّين في ميزان الشَّرع؛ لذا يصمون من التزم أحكام الشَّرع في العلاقات الاجتماعيَّة والعقيدة والمعاملات بالتطرُّف والتشدُّد والإرهاب.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إنَّ هؤلاء الذين يروجون لمثل هذا الالزام المزعوم يفسدون الدِّين من طرفٍ خفيٍّ، حتى يغدو المعروف منكرًا والمنكر معروفًا، والصَّالح خارجيًّا والفاسق متديِّنًا صالحًا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هذا ما تلقُّوه من فضيلة شيخهم (القصَّاص)؟! ثم قد يجدون من يؤازرهم على انحرافاتهم السمجة تلك، من بعض (المشيخة) الذين لمَّعتهم الفضائيَّات، لا يفتأون يثنون على منهجهم المنحرف بأنَّه وسطيّةٌ واعتدال، ويلهجون ويهذرون كلامًا مفاده أنَّهم هم الحق وغيرهم متطرِّفون متشدِّدون. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وبعضهم ممَّن قال الله فيهم: ((الذين ضلَّ سعيهم في الحياة الدنيا وهم يحسبون أنَّهم يحسنون صنعًا)).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأصدق ما في وصف هذه الحال ما رُوِي في الحديث: ((سيأتي على الناس سنوات خدَّاعات، يصدَّق فيها الكاذب، و يكذَّب فيها الصَّادق، و يؤتمن فيها الخائن، ويخوَّن فيها الأمين، وينطق فيها الرويبضة، قيل: وما الرويبضة؟
قال : الرَّجل التَّافه يتكلم في أمر العامة)).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولو قطعت الاستطراد وعدُّت إلى أصل الموضوع فقد ذكرتُ سلفًا أنَّ مهمَّة القاص هو تتويب الناس بوعظهم، وإرشادهم إلى ما ينبغي لهم فعله بعد توبتهم، بطرقٍ في موعظة حسنة، لا تمييع الدِّين أومجاملة ((الجمهور)) لدفع الحرج، أوتحقيق ما يطلبه المشاهدون فقط!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كما يجب عليه أن يبيِّن للنَّاس بصراحةٍ ((وترك مسرحيَّة التواضع)) أنَّه إنسان بسيط في العلم، وأنَّه ليس أهلًا للإفتاء، وأنَّه يجب عليهم الرجوع لأهل العلم الموثوق بورعهم وورعهم وورعهم ثم علمهم، في الافتاء وغيره.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أمَّا أن يصير هو الكل في الكل، وإذا أُحرج ببعض الأسئلة أخذه الكبر فأجاب بإجابات دبلوماسيَّة تنمُّ على ضعفه وفساد قلبه هو أصلًا فكيف يعلِّم غيره، وفاقد الشيء لا يعطيه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والكلام في مثل هذا كثيرٌ، والشَّكوى من أمثال هؤلاء زادت.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثم قد صارت الدَّعوة ملحَّة إلى عقد دورات تأهيليَّة للقصَّاص، كما لأئمَّة المساجد أوالخطباء أوغيرهم، وليت ذلك ممكنًا!

----------


## أمغار عبد الواحد

بارك الله فيكم يا شيخ على هدا التوضيح ..فقد احسنت الطرح...نسال الله تعالى ان يزيدكم من فضله
وان يبارك لكم في اوقاتكم واهليكم...ءاميين ءامييين
لا تنسونا من دعاءكم يا شيخ خاصة في هده الليالي المباركة
ابنكم ابو عبد البر السوسي

----------


## عدنان البخاري

الأخ المبارك أبو عبدالبَر... وفقه الله في الدارين
آمين... وأسأل الله تعالى أن يبارك في أعمارنا وأعمالنا



> مدار القِصَّة على إبراهيم بن عبدالواحد البلدي البكري، المعروف بـ(المعصوب)!
>  قال الذهبي في سير أعلام النبلاء (11/86): "هذه حكاية عجيبة، وراويها البكري لا أعرفه، فأخاف أنْ يكون وضعها".
>  وقال فيه أيضًا (11/301): "هذه الحكاية اشتهرت على ألسنة الجماعة، وهي باطلةٌ؛ أظنُّ البلدي وضعها، ويعرف بالمعصوب، رواها عنه ايضا أبو حاتم ابن حبان، فارتفعت عنه الجهالة".
>  وقال في الميزان (1/169): "إبراهيم بن عبد الواحد البكري، لا أدري من هو ذا؟ أتَى بحكاية منكرة! أخاف الا تكون من وضعه".[/COLOR][/SIZE]
> [SIZE="5"][COLOR="Blue"]





> [JUSTIFY]ماشاء الله على العلم النافع قصة الإمام أحمد وابن معين السابقة ماتركتها تفوت عليك حتى حكمت عليها بالضعف بالظن وأعرضت عن قول الذهبي أخاف .. وأظن .. وحبرت على الكلمة التي توافق هواك حتى جاء بعض المطبلين فقال هذه فائدة ![/JUSTIFY]


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  للإفادة حسبُ.. الإمام الذهبي لم يشكِّك في الحكم على القصَّة بالوضع (لا الضعف)، بل استنكرها وأبطلها، إنَّما محلُّ توقُّفه أو بالأصحِّ (تردُّده) إنَّما كان في واضعها ومخترعها. 
وبين الأمرين فرقٌ.

----------


## أبو أيوب

المشاركة الأصلية كتبها الأخ عدنان البخاري: (( أنَّه جُمِعت له الجموع تحت خيمة فملأ (محاضرته) كلها بضحكٍ ومزحٍ وفكاهة وتهريج، وصلَّى الله على نبيِّنا محمَّد!)).
إن إلحاق الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بما سبقها من كلمات، فهمت منه أن الأخ عدنان أراده للتدليل على أن القاص لا يفقه من العلم شيئا إلا أن يردد الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، في ضحكه، ومزحه، وفكاهته، وتهريجه، أو أن يختم بها. وكلامه كان كافيا وافيا في بيان حال كثير من القصاص، وأرى أنه لم يكن بحاجة إلى إلحاق الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بما سبقها، وجزاه الله خيرا على ما ذكر، وإن كنت أراه قد تعسف قليلا مع أخويه، وإن لم أقبل منهما الفظاظة. والله أعلم.

----------


## الحمادي

بارك الله فيكم يا شيخ عدنان
الإشكال في الأفهام، أو في عدم إتمام الكلام
وأحياناً يعود إلى نفسيَّة متعنِّتة في النقد، وللسبب الأخير شواهد

----------


## ابن عبد البر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
أحسن الله إليك شيخنا الموفق عدنان السمرقندي البخاري .. فقد وفقتم أيما توفيق .. وتوسطتم في هذا الباب ووضعتم الحروف على النقاط .. فنفع الله بكم وغفر الله لكم .. 
وكنت أتمنى أن تعرضوا عن بعض الجاهلين المشاغبين ..
فوالله إن الواحد ليتملكه العجب من بعض-وليس الكل- الردود وإن الإنصاف والعدل والتوسط في القول لعزيز .. محب عبد الرحمن

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

الشيخ عدنان البخاري وفقكم الله
نقلت ما سطرتموه في هذا الموضوع إلى أحد المنتديات للفائدة .. سواء الموضوع الأصلي أو الزيادات في المشاركات 
وانتبهت الآن وانا أقرأ آخر ما كُتب أني ما استأذنتكم
فأرجو منكم السماح - أكرمكم الله -

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> الشيخ عدنان البخاري وفقكم الله
> نقلت ما سطرتموه في هذا الموضوع إلى أحد المنتديات للفائدة .. سواء الموضوع الأصلي أو الزيادات في المشاركات 
> وانتبهت الآن وانا أقرأ آخر ما كُتب أني ما استأذنتكم
> فأرجو منكم السماح - أكرمكم الله -


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيكم أخي الكريم وجزاكم خيرًا ... خذ من الموضوع ما شئت ودعْ ما شئت وما أخذتَ أحبّ إليَّ ممَّا تركت
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولكن لو تنبَّهت لأمرين كان ذلك أحب إليَّ: 
1- نسبة الأمر لأهله.
2- وترك ما لا علاقة له بالموضوع ممَّا حصل من بنيَّات الطَّريق.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأسأل الله أن يجزل لك الأجر على نشر الخير والسعي فيه

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

قد انتبهت إلى ما هو أحب إليكم وفعلته بالفعل .. أسعدكم الله في الدارين .

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

من باب التذييل والتكميل، ينظر: "الرتبة في طلب الحسبة": الماودري، باب: الحسبة على الوعَّاظ، ص300-302، ط1: دار الرسالة، القاهرة.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يرفع لطول العهد وبعده.

----------


## الأمل الراحل

ما شاء الله موضوع جميل ومفيد جدا يستحق الرفع

 فبارك الله في صاحبه ونفع به .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الأخت الكريمة.. آمين، وبارك الله فيك ونفع بك ووفقك

----------


## إمام الأندلس

بارك الله فيك شيخنا أبوعمر فقد استفدت من الموضوع كثيرا وإن نغصته بعض المداخلات لكنت الحمد لله  كان مقالا جيدا

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيك يا أخي الكريم ونفع بنا وبك..

----------


## المعتز بدينه

جزاك الله خيراً موضوع جميل وموفق ...

----------


## أبو عبدالله اليماني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الأخوة الفضلاء شدني هذا الموضوع لأهميته ، وملامسته لواقعنا المعاصر وخاصةً أن أضواء بعض الفضائيات والإذاعات والأندية وإدارات المهرجانات سُلطت على طائفة من القصاصين ممن غدوا حديث الساعة .

ولذا أطرح هذا التساؤلات لعله يجد الجواب الشافي من الأخوة الكرام 
- ماذا لو سألك طالب في مدرسة ثانوية أو إعدادية عن القاص فلان وفلان وظهر أنه مولع بسماع قصصهم فبماذا ترد عليه ؟

- السؤال الثاني : هناك طبقة من المثقفين ممن ليس لهم باع طويل في علوم الشريعة مفتونيين بالقصاصين كثيراً وخاصة من لهم سقطات عظام وتدليس وأوهام ، وحينما تبين خطأهم لتلك الطبقة المثقفة يجيبون بأن هؤلاء قد أثروا في أناس كثيرون ويقولون لك بلسان لاذع : ماذا قدمت للإسلام  ؟

وجزاكم الله خيراً .

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

جزاك الله خير .. موضوع قيم .

----------


## وادي الذكريات

جزاك الله تعالى كل خير يا شيخ عدنان .
بخصوص " تأليف القصص الخيالية " والتي الغرض منها تقريب الناس من السنة .
مثال: قصة تتحدث عن تصرفات شاب مع أمه في البيت _ أو مديره في العمل .
والتي الغرض منها جعل الشاب يلتزم تعاليم الإسلام في تصرفاته وأعماله . 
وتُنسب فيها أفعال وأقوال لأسماء مستعارة ، كـا : أغلق الباب محمد ـ وخرج من البيت حاتم ، وهكذا .....
ويستدل مؤلفها بـ : 
(1) ضرب الأمثال في القرآن والسنة .
(2) حديث : "  ما بال أقوام يفعلون " . 
(3) حدثوا عن بني إسرائيل ـ وقد يكون فيها من الكذب  . 
(4) جواز العمل بالأحاديث الضعيفة عند بعض العلماء  .
(5) أن طرق الدعوة لله عز وجل مفتوحة ما لم تكن محرمة . 
فهل يصح الإستدلال بما سبق لتقرير هذه الطريقة في الدعوة لله عز وجل ؟

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* بارك الله في الإخوة جميعًا ونفع بي وبهم.*




> جزاك الله تعالى كل خير يا شيخ عدنان .
> بخصوص " تأليف القصص الخيالية " والتي الغرض منها تقريب الناس من السنة .
> مثال: قصة تتحدث عن تصرفات شاب مع أمه في البيت _ أو مديره في العمل .
> والتي الغرض منها جعل الشاب يلتزم تعاليم الإسلام في تصرفاته وأعماله . 
> وتُنسب فيها أفعال وأقوال لأسماء مستعارة ، كـا : أغلق الباب محمد ـ وخرج من البيت حاتم ، وهكذا .....
> ويستدل مؤلفها بـ : 
> (1) ضرب الأمثال في القرآن والسنة .
> (2) حديث : "  ما بال أقوام يفعلون " . 
> (3) حدثوا عن بني إسرائيل ـ وقد يكون فيها من الكذب  . 
> ...


* وإيَّاك، وبارك فيك ونفع بك..
 لم يظهر لي من الأدلَّة السَّابق ذكرها ما يمكن أن يقوى ليستدلَّ به على جواز هذه القصص غير الدليل الأول، وهو كونها ملحقة بالأمثال في القرآن والسُّنَّة، وخاصَّةً فيما لو فهم القاريء كونها قِصَّة خياليَّة ضربت مثلًا للعظة والاعتبار، أوصرَّح مؤلِّف القصَّة بذلك.
 وقد رأيت بعض المعاصرين من أهل العلم حرَّم هذه القصص الخيالية وجعلها من الكذب.
 وفي نظري أنَّ إلحاقها بالأمثلة المضروبة أشبه من إلحاقها بالكذب، وقد أشار ابن حجر الهيثمي الشافعي ثم ابن عابدين الحنفي في حاشيته بجوازها؛ إلحاقًا لها بالأمثال.
 ولم يتبيَّن لي ما الفرق بين الأمثال المضروبة وبين القصص عند من يقول بتباينهما.*

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

شيخنا الفاضل:
الأمثال المضروبة لا تشتمل على كذب بل تشتمل على قياس عقلي صحيح له أغراض كثيرة .. بينما القصص - المشار إليها - فهي قصص مخترعة تشتمل على عنصر الكذب وذلك بقطع النظر عن أغراضها .. والله أعلم.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيكم يا شيخ أشرف ونفع بكم..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مذاكرة طيِّبةٌ.. ولكن ما عناصر الكذب المذكورة في القصص وخلت منها الأمثال المبنيَّة على الأقيسة العقلية؟ أهي التفاصيل؟ كذكر اسم المضروب به المثل ونحو ذلك؟

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

بارك الله فيكم شيخنا الكريم:
القصص الخيالية: اختلاق محض، والاختلاق يكون في عدة أمور:
الزمن. والأحداث. والوقائع. والأسماء. والأوصاف .. إلى غير ذلك ..
ومن مجموع هذه الأمور المختلقة: يتم نسج قصة تامة مخترعة ..
وأمّا الأمثال المضروبة في الكتاب والسُّنّة: فهي عبارة عن "أمثال"، وهذه الأمثال: عبارة عن: (أقيسة عقلية، يُنبَّه بها العباد على أنّ حُكم الشيء حكم مثله ... وقد اشتمل القرآن على بضعة وأربعين مثلا تتضمّن تشبيه الشيء بنظيره، والتسوية بينهما في الحكم). - ما بين قوسين لابن القيم في "الإعلام"، بتصرف يسير -
ومسلك: تشبيه الشيء بنظيره، وضرب المثَل بشبيهه - كقياس عقلي صحيح -، لا أراه يُدرَج في سلك الاختلاق، وإنما هو مسلك عقلي يحثّ على تنبيه الفكر وإعمال العقل، عن طريق الربط بين الأشياء والنظائر .. 
شيخنا الفاضل: إنْ لم تقنع بهذه الديباجة التي أعددتها - ابتداء - لك خاصّة، فإنّ الأمر يحتاج إلى دراسة معمّقة (نظرية تطبيقية) .. وقد أردت البدء فيها من زمن، وذلك منذ حصولي على نسخة من "المقامات" للهمذاني، ثم على إثرها اشتريت نسخة من "رأي في المقامات" د. عبد الرحمن ياغي .. وهكذا أمور .. ثم لم تسنح الفرصة المناسبة لدراسة هذه المسألة .. ولكن ما ذكرته لك هو ما يظهر لي الآن .. والله أعلم.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيكم يا شيخ أشرف.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وحقيقةً لم تقنعني ديباجتك.. (ابتسامة) 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وسأعود لاحقًا للتعقيب على ما تفضَّلت به.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

- أنا أعلم أنها قد لا تقنعك؛ لذلك كان حديثي السابق "استباقيا"! ابتسامة -

شيخنا الحبيب، تحياتي، وبعد:
لكي يكون حديثنا له ثمرة عِلمية عَملية يُرجَى نفعها في الناس، ينبغي مدارسة المسائل التالية:
1- تحرير معنى الكذب. واستثناءاته. وهل يجوز القياس عليها، وعلى التنزّل: إنْ صحّ القياس، فهل يصح التوسّع فيه. وهل يُشترط في الكذب: عدم علم المكذوب عليه أنّ ما يُروَى له هو من الكذب أم لا يشترط؟  
2- تحرير معنى الأمثال المضروبة في لسان الشارع، وذلك من خلال استقراء عبارات الأئمة ..
3- حصر الأمثال المضروبة في القرآن الكريم .. ثم إعداد بعض النماذج المتنوّعة من السنة النبويّة، وملاحظة (أو استقراء):
المنهج الجامع لهذه الأمثال، وصياغتها، والأدوات المستخدمة في هذه الصياغة ..
4- تتبع بعض القصص القرآنية والنبوية، وملاحظة (أو استقراء):
المنهج الجامع لهذه القصص، وصياغتها، والأدوات المستخدمة في هذه الصياغة ..
5- تسجيل الملاحظات والفروق بين: الأمثال المضروبة، والقصص - في القرآن والسنة ..
6- بعد تسجيل هذه الملاحظات والفروق، ننظر: 
هل يصح: قياس القصص الخيالية، على الأمثال المضروبة، ومن ثمّ القول بإباحة الأولى، بل القول باستحبابها والترغيب فيها!

وينبغي الالتفات إلى التالي:
لا ينبغي في مجال البحث: 
1- الاحتجاج بالمقامات وانتشارها في الناس .. لأن المقامات وأشباهها هي محل البحث؛ فلا يُحتَج به ..
2- الاحتجاج ببعض القصص الخيالية المروية على لسان بعض الأئمّة؛ لأنّها محل البحث؛ فلا يُحتَج به ..

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ضوابط (أو ضربات) استباقيَّة جيِّدة. (ابتسامة) 
ولكن عندي اقتراح.. أنتظر رأيكم فيه، وهو: ما رأيكم في نقل الحوار والنقاش في موضوع مفرد؟

----------


## الهاجرية

جزاكم الله خيرا موضوع قيم وفقكم الله شيخنا

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

لا مانع شيخنا الكريم ..

----------


## الرجل الرجل

إإن الحمدلله نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره, ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا, ومن سيئات أعمالنا. من يهده الله فلا مضل له, ومن يضلل فلا هادي له
وأشهد ألا إله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له, وأن محمدا" عبده ورسوله, صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما" كثيرا
أما بعد..
فهذه بعض أقوال السلف في ذم القصاصين أحببت طرحها لكثرتهم في هذا الزمان, ولقلة من يهتم في تبيين ذلك للناس حتى انخدع فيهم من انخدع, وأصبح كثير من الشباب لاهم لهم إلا تتبع محاضرات القصاصين وأشرطنهم حتى زهدوا في العلم وأهله, واتبعوا الجهلة القصاصين فكانت العواقب الوخيمة أن أصبحوا كالدمى في أيديهم, وأخذوا في اتباع أوامرهم وتوجيهاتهم حتى خرجوا عن منهج السلف, وخرجوا على ولاة أمورهم(علماء و أمراء). نسأل الله العافية.

<مصادر النقل: 1-القصاص والمذكرين/ابن الجوزي. 2-الباعث على الخلاص من حوادث القصاص/الحافظ العراقي. 3-تحذير الخواص من أكاذيب القصاص/الحافظ السيوطي>

*روى ابن ماجة بسند حسن عن عبدالله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال: لم يكن القصص في زمن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, ولا زمن أبي بكر ولا زمن عمر.

*عن عاصم بن بهدلة قال: كنا نأتي أباعبدالرحمن السلمي ونحن غلمة أيفاع, فيقول: لا تجالسوا القصاص.

*عن إبراهيم النخعي قال: من جلس ليجلس إليه فلا تجلسوا إليه.

*أخرج الخطيب في (تاريخه) عن جعفر الخلدي قال: سمعت الجنيد يحكي عن الخوَاص أنه قال: سمعت بضعة عشر من مشايخ الصنعة أهل الورع والدين والتمييز وترك الطمع, كلهم مجمعون على أن القصص في الأصل بدعة.

*مر علي بن أبي طالب برجل يقص فقال: أعرفت الناسخ والمنسوخ؟ قال: لا, قال هلكت وأهلكت.

*مر ابن عباس بقاص يقص, فركله برجله وقال: أتدري الناسخ من المنسوخ؟ قال: لا, قال: هلكت وأهلكت.

*يحكي المقريزي عن الليث بن سعد أن القصص قصصان: قصص العامة وقصص الخاصة, فأما قصص العامة فهو الذي يجتمع إليه النفر من الناس للقاص, يعظهم ويذكرهم. قال: (وذلك مكروه لمن فعله ولمن استمعه).

*جاء في (تاريخ الخلفاء) للسيوطي: (وفي أول سنة استخلف فيها المعتضد بالله منع الوراقين من بيع كتب الفلاسفة وما شاكلها, ومنع القصاص والمنجمين من القعود في الطريق).

*عن عبدالله بن عمر أنه كان يخرج من المسجد يقول: ما أخرجني إلا القصاص ولولاهم ماخرجت.

*أخرج ابن أبي شيبة أن ابن عمر رأى قاصًا يقص في المسجد, فوجه لصاحب الشرطة: أن أخرجه من المسجد. فأخرجه.

*روى الطبراني أن عبدالله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه وقف على عمرو بن زرارة وهو يقصُ. فقال: ياعمرو لقد ابتدعت بدعة ضلالة أو إنك لأهدى من محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم و أصحابه.

*سأل رجل محمد بن سيرين عن القصص. قال: بدعة. إن أول ما أحدث الحرورية القصص.

*مالك بن أنس: روي عنه كراهية القصص. ذكر ذلك ابن الحاج في (المدخل).

*كان مذهب سفيان ألاَ يستقبلوا القصاص بوجوههم, بل عليهم أن يولوا أهل البدع ظهورهم وأصحابها أيضا".

*قال أحمد: أكذب الناس القصاص والسؤَال.

*وأخرج علي رضي الله عنه القصَاص من جامع البصرة.

*الحافظ الذهبي: يدل على رأيه ما جاء في (الميزان) في ترجمة عبدالمنعم بن إدريس إذ قال: (قصاص. ليس يعتمد عليه. تركه غير واحد).

*قال أبو إدريس: لأن أرى في ناحية المسجد نارا" تأجَج أحب إليَ من أن أرى في ناحيته قاصًا يقص.

وختاما" أذكر ما أورده ابن الجوزي من أسباب ذم السلف للقصَاصين, وهي:
1- أنَ القوم كانوا على الإقتداء والإتباع, فكانوا إذا رأوا مالم يكن على عهد النبي صلَى الله عليه وسلَم أنكروه.
2- أن القصص لأخبار المتقدمين يندر صحته, خصوصا" ماينقل عن بني إسرائيل, وما يذكر في قصة داود, ويوسف من المحال الذي ينزَه عنه الأنبياء, بحيث إذا سمعه الجاهل هانت عنده المعاصي.
3- أنَ التشاغل بذلك يشغل عن المهم من فراءة القرآن ورواية الحديث والتفقه في الدين.
4- أنَ في القرآن من القصص, وفي السنة من العظة ما يكفي عن غيره مما لايتيقَن صحته.
5- أنَ أقواما" قصُوا فأدخلوا في قصصهم ما يفسد قلوب العوام.
6- أنَ عموم القصَاص لا يتحرَون الصواب, ولا يحترزون من الخطأ لقلة علمهم وتقواهم.

و صلى الله على نبينا محمد و على آله و صحبه أجمعين

----------


## الرجل الرجل

جزاكم الله خيرا:
لاثراء  هذا الموضوع
مواطن الاتفاق: 1-يجوز ذكر القصص الصحيحة للتذكير دون الاكثار منها وانما كالملح في الطعام2-لايجوز ذكر القصص المكذوبة3-يجوز ذكر الوعظ بذكر الجنة والنار....دون الاكثار منه 
وكل هذا مشروط ان يكون المتحدث من اهل المنهج السوي السلفي السني لا اهل البدع والخرافات

وهناك نقاط تحتاج الى بيان:

1-ليس المقصود بذم القصاصين هم الذين يذكرون الاحاديث المكذوبة فقط!! بل من اقسامه المذمومة هو ان يتصدى اناس للوعظ فقط ويعرفون به ويغلب عليهم!! ويزيد الامر خطرا ان لا يكون عنده علم بالشرع!! ودليل ذلك
صحيح ابن حبان :
عن سفيان ، عن عبيد الله بن عمر ، عن نافع ، عن ابن عمر ، قال : " لم يقص في زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا أبي بكر ، ولا عمر ، ولا عثمان ، إنما كان القصص زمن الفتنة " *
فاذا نظرت في هذا الاثر عرفت ان المقصود ما ذكرناه, لانه لايتصور ان يقص احد في عهد النبي بقصص كذب وهو جالس بين النبي واصحابه!! فلم يخطر هذا في بال ابن عمر, ويزيده وضوحا ان القصص خرج في الفتنة وقد اختلف فيمن ابتداه فقيل عمر وقيل عثمان وقيل معاوية على ما ياتي تحقيقه ان شاء الله. وعلى كلٍ فلم يكن هولا ليرضوا بالكذب مطلقا

لكن يشكل على هذا قول بن رجب انَ اغلب مجالس الرسول كانت في الوعظ وذكر الجنة والنار ويبين هذا قول حنظلة كنا اذا كنا عند النبي يذكرنا الجنة والنار .........
فهل نفرق بين الوعظ بذكر الجنة والنار والموت ....وبين ذكر القصص قال فلان وحدث كذا وكذا .........

يتبع...............

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا دليل على حدِّ حدٍّ معيَّن من القصص؛ إذ القرآن مليء بالقصص.. وتقدَّم ما يغني عن ترداد المردَّد.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لكن الكلام عن طريقة سياق تلك القصص، هل هي مفيدة في إيصال الدعوة إلى الكتاب والسُّنَّة أم مجرَّد كلام يسلي ولا يربي، ويشغل عن الطاعة ولا يعلم فائدة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أما القول بأن: "من اقسامه المذمومة هو ان يتصدى اناس للوعظ فقط ويعرفون به ويغلب عليهم!!" فهذا لا دليل عليه أيضًا، وقد تقدَّم في كلامي وردِّي المكرَّر من كلام أحمد وغيره ما يبطل مثل هذا التحكُّم.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فلو عرف إنسان صاحب علمٍ بوعظ ورقاق ونصح مع التزامه بالكتاب والسنة في ذلك كله فلْيهنأ بذلك، وهل كان أئمَّة السَّلف إلا وعاظًا أصحاب رقَّة ونصح.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وابن الجوزي الذي ألَّف في هذا الباب قد كانت له مجالس للعامَّة يشتغل فيها معهم بالقصَّ والوعظ.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وما تقدَّم فيه الكفاية..

----------


## عدنان البخاري

يرفع.. للإفادة.

----------


## أمة القادر

جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا و كل من أفاد .. و نسأل الله السداد في الأمر كله

----------


## عبد الرحمن يحيى

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  آمين، وبارك الله فيكما

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

جزاكم الله خيراً يا شيخ عدنان , الكلام واضح وبيّن فزادك الله فصاحةً وبلاغة .
ربما الآن في هذه الأوقات لا يكون من الحكمة النهي عن حضور مجالس الوعظ مثل ما كان السلف يفعلون وهم ما فعلوا ذلك إلا بسبب تخليط القصاص و كذلك بسبب خشية إنصراف الناس عن العلم و طلبه , ولكن لأننا الآن إنصرفنا عن النافع من علوم الشرع إلى العلوم الدنيوية الصرفة فكان حضور هذا المجالس باعثاً لنا على الإقلاع عن الذنوب و حاثاً لنا على التوبة فأسأل الله أن ييسر لنا الوعاظ الربانييّن - إن صحّ الوصف -.

----------


## اجالي

السلام عليكم 
               أشكر الشيخ عدنان على هذا الطرح الجميل
واقول لمخالفِه              اذا ماقتلت الشيء علما فقل به               ولا تقل الشيء الذي أنت جاهله

----------


## السليماني

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## المسروحي

جزاك الله خيراً
ووالله اني أحبك في الله وأنا لا أعرفك الا من خلال كتاباتك
فسر على بركة الله واصبر على الابتلاءات التي قد تعترضك فإنك على ثغر عظيم
فعندما يأتي أحد الغيورين ويريد أن يؤصل مسألة يحاولون اسكات صوت الحق بتخبط وجهل وينصر بعضهم بعضاً بالدفاع والتأييد .
نسأل الله السلامة والعافية

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الإخوة الفضلاء: محبة الفضيلة، أجالي، السليماني، المسروحي.. وإياكم، وجزاكم الله خيراً، وبارك فيكم.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الأخ الكريم: المسروحي .. أحبَّك الله، ووفقنا، وجمعنا في طاعته.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تنبيهٌ: قد بدا لي أن أغيِّر عنوان الموضوع، من: "الإنكار على بعض قصَّاص العصر!"، إلى:"قصَّاص العصر: مراتبهم - وظيفتهم - حاجة الناس إليهم - الإنكار على أخطائهم - التحذير من بعضهم"؛ ليكون أشمل للمحتوى، وألطف في العبارة، وأدعى للقبول، إذ ليس هو في الإنكار فقط، بل فيه وفي غيره.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> في «المدخل» لابن الحاج كلام حسن حول هذه المسألة، وكذا في «قوت القلوب»، لأبي طالب المكي ...
> وفي الأول: (وقد منع علماؤنا رحمة الله عليهم الجلوس إلى القُصَّاص من الرجال، أعني: الوعَّاظ الذين يعملون في المساجد وغيرها ... وسبب المنع من ذلك أنهم ينقلون القصة على ما نقل فيها من الأقوال والحكايات الضعيفة التي لا تصح أن تنسب لمنصب من نُسبت إليه).اهـ
> وفي الأخير: (كانوا يَرون القصص بدعة، ويقولون: لم يقص في زمن رسول اللّه  ولا أبي بكر ولا عمر حتى ظهرت الفتنة، فلما وقعت الفتنة ظهر القصَّاص).اهـ 
> وعقد عبدالرزاق في مصنَّفه بابا، فقال: (باب ذكر القصَّاص).
> وكذا ابن أبي شيبة، فقال: (إتيان القصاص ومجالستهم ومن فعله). وباب (من كره القصص وضرب فيه). 
> و للنقاش (ت 351 هـ): «أخبار القصاص». 
> ولابن الجوزي: «القصَّاص والمذكِّرون».
> ولشيخ الإسلام: «أحاديث القصَّاص».
> وللعراقي: «الباعث على الخلاص من حوادث القصَّاص». 
> ...


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ويضاف إليها:
المذكر والتذكير والذكر، لابن أبي عاصم.

----------


## الحافظة

بارك الله فيكم شيخنا وزادكم ربي من فضله وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتكم                   إن فتنة جهال العصر من القصاصين عظيمة وذلك لتعلق من يستمع إليهم بهم وأخذ أمورهم الشرعية عنهم دون تثبت وإني لأعجب من جرأة بعضهم على الفتيا والعياذ بالله           قال الإمام أحمد رحمه الله : " القصاص الذي يذكر الجنة والنار والتخويف وله نية وصدق الحديث ، فأما هؤلاء الذين أحدثوا من وضع الأخبار والأحاديث فلا أراه " انتهى .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* آمين..
وفيك بارك الله، وبك نفع، ومنك سمع.
والأمر كما ذكرتِ، فقد اتَّسع الخرق على الراقع في زمن الفضائيات الجماهيريَّة.




> • فيا أيُّها (القاصُّ أوالداعية أو المحاضر أوالواعظ) بجهلٍ وتخليطٍ: مسؤوليَّتك كبيرةٌ؛ فإمَّا اعتدلت وإلَّا اعتزلت.


وإلَّا هلَكتَ وأهلكتَ!
* أخرج عبدالرزاق في مصنّفه عن معمر قال : بلغني أنَّ عليًّا مرَّ بقاصٍّ، فقال:أتعرف الناسخ من المنسوخ؟ قال: لا.
قال: هلكتَ وأهْلَكْتَ.
قال: ومرَّ بآخر قال: ما كنيتك؟ قال: أبو يحيى.
قال: بل أنت أبو اعرفوني!!

* وكم تسمع من بعض العوام من يأتيك بمنكرٍ من القول وزورٍ وينسبه إلى الشرع، فإذا بيَّنت له خطأ قوله وعظم جرم نسبته للشرع قال لك: سمعت الشيخ فلان يقول بهذا.
* وحضرة الشيخ فلان هو قاصٌّ جاهلٌ متحذلقٌ، يسوَّق للناس ليخوض في كل شيء، ولا يمنعه ورع من الخوض والعجلة في أمرٍ يتحاشى أهل العلم الراسخين من الهجوم عليه!

* وقد أخرج الشيخان في صحيحيهما عن عبدالله بن عمرو t قال سمعت رسول الله ^ يقول: «إنَّ الله لا يقبض العلم انتزاعًا ينتزعه من العباد، ولكن يقبض العلم بقبض العلماء، حتى إذا لم يبق عالمًا، اتخذ الناس رؤوسًا جُهَّالًا فسُئِلُوا، فأفتوا بغير علم، فضلُّوا وأضلُّوا».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

· قال أبو طالب المكِّي (ت 386هـ): «اختلط الأمر في زماننا هذا، فصار المتكلمون يُدعَون علماء، والقُصَّاص يسمّون عارفين، والرّواة والنّقَلة يُقال عُلماء، من غير فقهٍ في دينٍ، ولا بصيرةٍ في يقينٍ»!
· بتصرّف يسير من قوت القلوب له.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

للانتفاع ...

----------


## عدنان البخاري

للإفادة..

----------

